# Autodesk Land Desktop 2009



## abobikir (24 يوليو 2008)

يوجد لدي برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 بكامل ملحقاته وكذلك برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 ولكن لا أعرف كيف أرفع البرنامج للمنتدي


----------



## المساح10 (24 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على المشاركة
لرفع الملفات يوجد العديد من مواقع رفع الملفات منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر (filefactory )
( rapidshare ) ( zshare )


----------



## abobikir (25 يوليو 2008)

*جاري تحميل الملفات*

سيتم رفع العديد من برامج المساحة و البرامج المتخصصة التي تتعامل مع أجهزة المساحة
sdrmap برنامج متخصص للتعامل مع أجهزة شركة ( SOKKIA )يستقبل المعلومات من الجهاز ويوصل النقاط مع بعضها بواسطة الكود ويعمل خطوط الكنتور وبروفيل ويحسب الكميات


Procad ( برنامج نادر متخصص للتعامل مع أجهزة شركة ( SOKKIA ) يستقبل المعلومات من الجهاز ويوصل النقاط مع بعضها بواسطة الكود ويعمل خطوط الكنتور وبروفيل ويحسب الكميات


Autodesk Civil Design 2006 

Autodesk 3dCivil Design 2006 

Autodesk Survey 2006

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd1 

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd2

Autodesk Civil Design 2005

Autodesk Survey 2005

Autodesk Land Desktop 2005 

Autodesk 3d Civil Design 2005

Autodesk Civil Design 2004

Autodesk Survey 2004

Autodesk Land Desktop 2004 


Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 ( حجمه كبير به كل ملحقاته ) يحتاج الي مساعد فنية من المشرفين علي المنتدي حول الطريقة التي يتم بها رفع البرنامج الي المنتدي

سيتم رفع أدوات أتوكاد تضيف قائمتين الي برنامج الأوتوكاد بهما العديد من الأوامر الممتازة والفريدة والتي تضيف الي الأوتوكاد مرونة أكثر

أخوكم أبوبكر مساح سوداني مقيم بالسعودية 
حمل برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 من هذا الرايط

http://rapidshare.com/files/132388134/Autodesk_Survey_2006.rar.html

جاري تحميل باقي الملفات وملفات أخري قيمة غير مذكوره في القائمة


----------



## abobikir (25 يوليو 2008)

*حمل برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006*

حمل برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006 

من هذا الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/132402495/Autodesk_Civil_Design_2006.rar.html

جاري رفع باقي الملفات


----------



## abobikir (25 يوليو 2008)

*حمل أكبر مجموعة من fonts_arab لبرامج الأوتوكاد واللاند دسكتوب*

حمل أكبر مجموعة من fonts_arab لبرامج ( AUTOCAD ) وبرامج ( Autodesk Land Desktop)
هذه الخطوط العربية تنسخ ثم تلصق داخل مجلد FONT في الأتوكاد 

حمل من هذا الرابط


http://rapidshare.com/files/132407167/fonts_arab.rar.html


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (25 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا يا ابن النيل


----------



## abobikir (25 يوليو 2008)

أرجو من الزملاء شرح طريقة تقسيم الملفات الكبيرة الي عدة ملفات لكي استطيع رفع الآصدار الأخير من البرنامج الرائع جدا Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 (حجم البرنامج 3.43 GB ) حصريا لهذا المنتدي الرائع وشكرا

جاري رفع برنامج برنامج رائع لتحويل الصور الهندسية المسحوبة على السكانر الى ملفات أوتوكاد
Scan2CAD 7.0 مع السيرنمبر


----------



## المساح10 (26 يوليو 2008)

الاخ ابوبكر جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
حسب تجربتى بواسطة برنامج ( winrar ) بالدخول على الرنامج وبالضغط على اضافة يفتح مربع حوار تروح لتجزئة وتختار الحجم المناسب ( يستحسن 100 ميفا بايت ) وبعد ذلك تكمل الباقى وهذا يساعد عند تنزيل الملفات يتم فكها تسلسلى من خلال برنامج الضغط 
سودانى من المدينة المنورة


----------



## زهزوه (26 يوليو 2008)

اخي الكريم استعمل الموقع www.upload10.com حيث حجم الملف الواحد للرفع تصل الى 150 MB


----------



## لؤي سوريا (27 يوليو 2008)

لا تطول علينا يا أبو بكر
بانتظار الملفات
والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## abobikir (28 يوليو 2008)

استمع مع برنامج الأوتكاد مع هذه القوائم التي تضاف الي الي قوائم الأتوكاد وهي تسهل العمل في بيئة الأتوكاد أو اللاند ديسكتوب واسم القائمتين هما ( survey __ ASSIST )


بواسطة هذين الملفين يمكنك اضافة قائمتين الي برنامج الأتوكاد أو برامج اللاندديسكتوب وستجد العديد من الأوامر الممتازة ممايجعلك تستمتع ببرنامج الأتوكاد
من هنا حمل ملفات autolisp

http://www.zshare.net/download/16126117d981fb1b/

ومن هنا حمل ملفات ebatch 

http://www.zshare.net/download/16128438ce20e696/

ومن هنا حمل ملف فية اعدادات حساب اضلاع ومساحة المضلع وكتابتها داخل المضلع

http://www.zshare.net/download/161284890ec4bdaf/

شرح طريق اعداد القائمتين
أولا : بعد فك الضغط من الفولدرين وملف الأتوكاد ننسخ هذه الملفات في القسم C أو D أو أي بارتش من الهاردسك

1- ندخل قائمة TOOLS نختار منها OPTIONS 
2- ومن قائمة OPTIONS نختار قائمة FILES ونضغط علي علامة ( + )
3-نضغط ADD ثم BROWSE ثم نحدد له المسار الذي وضعنا فيه فولدر autolisp ثم نضغط OK
4-نضغط ADD ثم BROWSE ثم نحدد له المسار الذي وضعنا فيه فولدر ebatch ثم نضغط OK ثم APPLY ثم OK
5- ثم نغلق نافذة OPTIONS
6-ثم ندخل قائمة TOOLS وهذه المرة نختار منها CUSTOMIZE ومنها نختار MENUS فتظهر لي قائمة MENU CUSTOMIZE ونضغط علي قائمة MENU GROUPS ثم نكتب كلمة SURVEY في خانة FILE NAME ثم نضغط علي كلمة LOAD ثم نختار القائمة الفرعية MENU BAR بالضغط عليها ومن MENU GROUPS نختار SURVEY فتظهر لنا تحت كلمة MENU قائمتين علي اليسار survey __ ASSIST وتجد قوائم الأوتوكاد علي اليمين وأخيرا نختار قائمة ASSIST ثم علي كلمة INSERT لتضاف الي قوائم الأتوكاد ثم نكرر نفس الخطوة مع قائمة survey لتضاف الي قوائم الأتوكاد واخيرا نضغط علي زر CLOSE ثم نغلق برنامج الأتوكاد ونعيد تشغليه ثانية بذا قد تم اضافة قائمتين الي قوائم الأتوكاد
الآن استمتع بالأوامر الموجود في هاتين القائمتين وسوف أشرح لكم الأمر الغير واضح لكم انشاء الله


----------



## abobikir (28 يوليو 2008)

*جاري رفع العديد من المفاجآت ( ترقبوا)*

الأن جاري في رفع برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 بعد رفعت لكم ملاحق البرنامج سابقا وهما Autodesk Civil Design 2006 ( Autodesk Survey 2006) بذلك سوف تكتمل نسخت برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 فقط اصبروا علي لأن النت عندي بطئ


----------



## abobikir (28 يوليو 2008)

*تتوالي المفاجآت ( تابعوا المسلسل )*

sdr map برنامج متخصص للتعامل مع أجهزة شركة ( SOKKIA )
يعمل أفضل تحت WIN98 أو ( ويندوز ملينيوم ) 
وأيضا يعمل مع WIN XP SP1 

سوف اشرح لكم قريبا باللغة العربية طريقة تشغيل البرنامج ( استقبال العلومات من جهاز SOKKIA وعمل الخريطة الكنتورية حساب الكميات 
حمل البرنامج من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/161305028cbc3544/


----------



## موالي (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعطيك العافية على هل المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ولكن لوتكرمت وكملت جميلك بشرح استخدام ومميزات الأمرين التى تضاف الى الاتوكاد
واستخدمات برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 
ان مساح واعمل في السعودية لذى نأمل منكم الفائدة


----------



## موالي (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعطيك العافية على هل المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
بالنسبةلبرنامجsdr map الملف المرفق فارغ
نامل ارفاقه من جديد مع الشرح 
مع الشكر


----------



## abobikir (29 يوليو 2008)

*الأخ موالي*

أن برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 وبرنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006 يتم SETUP لهما بعد عمل SETUP لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وهما يضيفان قوائم اضافية لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وهي مهمة لعمل البروفايل وحساب الكميات


----------



## abobikir (29 يوليو 2008)

*تابعوا حلقة جديدة من المسلسل وحملوا برنامج wincomm مع الشرح*

حمل برنامج wincomm ومعه ملف شرح البرنامج ( ملف power point ) البرنامج والشرح من شركة البقسماطي للأجهزة المساحية SOKKIA ( SAUDI SURVEY SYS ) وهي الشركة التي تحمل الوكالة من شركة SOKKIA بالمملكة العربية السعودية

حمل البرنامج مع ملف الشرح من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/16147026a80b48a5/


----------



## المساح10 (29 يوليو 2008)

الاخ ابوبكر جزاك الله الف الف الف خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
نرجو الاسراع لبرنامج اللاند 2009 ...
اكرر شكرى لك


----------



## abobikir (29 يوليو 2008)

*Scan2CAD 7.0 برنامج مهم لتحويل صور المخططات المسحوبة علي السكانر وتحويلها vector*

حمل البرنامج الرائع لتحويل الصور الهندسية المسحوبة على السكانر الى ملفات أوتوكاد
Scan2CAD 7.0 مع السيرنمبر

هنا رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.com/files/132462564/Scan2CAD_7.0.rar.html

جاري رفع ملفات شرح البرنامج ( ملفات فيديو تعليمية لتشغيل البرنامج من الشركة المصدر للبرنامج )


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (29 يوليو 2008)




----------



## abobikir (29 يوليو 2008)

*تابع المسلسل وحمل برنامج ProLINK1.11 مع ملف شرح البرنامج*

حمل برنامج ProLINK1.11 ومعه الشرح البرنامج ( ملف power point ) البرنامج والشرح من شركة البقسماطي للأجهزة المساحية SOKKIA ( SAUDI SURVEY SYS ) وهي الشركة التي تحمل الوكالة من شركة SOKKIA بالمملكة العربية السعودية

حمل البرنامج مع ملف الشرح من هنا
http://www.zshare.net/download/16197008af0caf94/


----------



## المساح10 (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على البرامج ولكننا فى انتظار برنامج اللاند.............................


----------



## garary (30 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافية على هل المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود العموري (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
ما في شرح لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 باعربي؟


----------



## موالي (31 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافية على هل المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
نأمل منك الرد بخصوص
شرح استخدام ومميزات الأمرين التى تضاف الى الاتوكاد 
وبالنسبةلبرنامجsdr map الملف المرفق فارغ
نامل ارفاقه من جديد مع الشرح 
وشكرا


----------



## abobikir (31 يوليو 2008)

*الأخ موالي*

نعم لقد تأكدت من أن ملف برنامج sdrmap فارغ وانشاءالله سوف أرفع الملف مرة أخري خلال هذا اليوم
أما بخصوص اوامر القائمتين سأبدء في شرحها بمجرد من الأنتهاء رفع برنامج sdrmap


----------



## اللورد جميل (31 يوليو 2008)

اخي ابوبكر جزاك الله كل خير 
ولكن ملف اعدادت حساب المضلع والاحداثيات لم استطيع تنزيلها من الموقع المشار اليه ارجو منك المساعدة لأن البرنامج مهم جدا بالنسبة الي


----------



## garary (31 يوليو 2008)

قمت بتحميلAutodesk Survey 2006 ولكن بعد اجراء التشغيل يطلب تركيب برنامج لاند اولا.ممكن توضيح ذلك لو تكرمت


----------



## garary (31 يوليو 2008)

Land Desktop must be installed before installing this product 
هذة هى الجملة التى تظهر بعد البدء فى تركيب البرنامج


----------



## abobikir (31 يوليو 2008)

*الأخ garary*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أن برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 وبرنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006 يتم SETUP لهما بعد عمل SETUP لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وهما يضيفان قوائم اضافية لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وهي مهمة لعمل البروفايل وحساب الكميات وعمل الكنتور
لذا لابد من الحصول علي برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وهو عندي جاري رفعه للمنتدي في خلال يومين بذلك يكتمل عندك البرنامج وملحقاته وتسطيع عمل الكنتور و البروفايل وحساب الكميات
1- تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 
2- تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 
3- تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006
بعد عمل هذه الخطوات يكون عندك البرنامج مكتمل
الآن جاري في رفع برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 ليكتمل عقد البرنامج عندك


----------



## abobikir (31 يوليو 2008)

*الأخ اللورد جميل*

انشاءالله سوف أرفع لك الملف قريبا وكذلك شرح كيفية الإستفاده منه وكذلك شرح باقي الأوامر في القائمتين وهذه الأومر أكثر من رائعة أرجو منك متابعة الشرح قريبا جدا


----------



## abobikir (31 يوليو 2008)

*يتواصل المسلسل وحمل برنامج ver 6.5 SDR MAPPIG & DesignHNG*

يتواصل المسلسل وحمل برنامج ver 6.5 SDR MAPPIG & DesignHNG

البرنامج لايحتاج الي تنصيب فقط بعد فك الضغط عن الملف ستجد اثنين فولدر باسم ( mapsys - MAPDATA ( قم بنسخهما وألصقهما في البارتش C 
ثم أفتح الفلدر mapsys أبحث عن ملف باسم MAP وفيه علامة MS وأعمل دبل كلك علي الملف وسوف يفتح معك برنامج SDR MAPPIG أرجو منك أن تعمل شورت كت للملف في سطح المكتب لكي تستطيع بسهولة فتح البرنامج من سطح المكتب ذلك بالضغط علي بزر الماوس الأيمن واختيار SEND TO DESKTOP (CREATE SHORTCUT ) وسوف أرفع لكم شرح البرنامج بالغة العربية بالتفاصيل 
الآن أتركك لكي تستمتع بالبرنامج ( البرنامج يستقبل المعلومات من أجهزة سوكيا مباشرة)
حمل البرنامج من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/1630532824695d24/ 


أرجو من الأدارة تثبيت هذه المواضيع لكي يستفيد الجميع 

انشاءالله لن أبخل بأي معلومة في مجال المساحة وان لي خبرة فى البرامج والأجهزة المساحية من خلال عملي في المملكة السعودية ( خبرة 17 في السعودية و سنتين في السودان )


----------



## abobikir (31 يوليو 2008)

*الآن سنبدأ بشرح ثلاثة أوامر من قائمة Survey*

الأن سنبدأ بشرح ثلاثة أوامر من قائمة SURVEY وهي : -

1-	W AREA 
2-	W AREA DIM
3-	W COORD 

في البداية نفتح الملف الذي نعمل عليه ثم نفتح ملف الأعدادات ونعمل له نسخ بواسطة أمر الأوتوكاد المعروف للكل COPY TOClip board ثم نغلق ملف الإعدادات DIM ولنصقه في الملف الذي نعمل عليه بوسطة أمر الأوتوكاد المعروف PASTE FROM CLIPBOARD ثم نمسح ملف الإعدادات DIM من الملف الذي نعمل بذلك نكون نقلنا اعداداته الي الملف الذي نعمل عليه 

ألآن لنبدأ شرح الأمر الأول W AREA :- 
هذا يحسب مساحة أي شكل حتي اذا كان غير منتظم ويكتب قيمة المساحة داخل الشكل 

ندخل قائمة SURVEY ونختار منها area comput ومن القوائم الفرعية نختار W AREA فيظهر لنا في command line العبارة inter text hight area أي يطلب منا ادخال حجم الكتابة فندخل حجم مناسب حسب حجم الرسم مثلا 7 ثم نضغط مفتاح enter فيظهر لنا في command line العبارة C:BA فنكتب نفس الحرفين BA ثم نضغط علي مفتاح enter وبعد ذلك نضغط داخل الشكل المراد ايجاد مساحته وحتي لو كان هنلك عدة اشكال في الرسم فإننا نضغط علي التوالي داخل الأشكال

ثانيا : - الأمر W AREA DIM 

هذا الأمر كل الأمر السابق يحسب المساحة ولكن أيضا يحسب مقياس أضلاع المضلع مع كتابة مقياس الضلع داخل المضلع

ندخل قائمة SURVEY ونختار منها area comput ومن القوائم الفرعية نختار W AREA DIM فيظهر لنا في command line العبارة inter text hight area أي يطلب منا ادخال حجم الكتابة فندخل حجم الكتابة فندخل حجم مناسب حسب حجم الرسم مثلا 7 ثم نضغط مفتاح enter فيظهر لنا في command line العبارة inter text hight DIM هذا حجم الكتابة لمقياس الأضلاع الكتابة فندخل حجم الكتابة فندخل حجم مناسب حسب حجم الرسم مثلا 6 ثم نضغط مفتاح enter فيظهر لنا في command line العبارة C:ZZ فنكتب نفس الحرفين ZZ ثم نضغط مفتاح enter وبعد ذلك نضغط داخل الشكل المراد ايجاد مساحته ومقياس أضلاعه وحتي لو كان هنلك عدة اشكال في الرسم فإننا نضغط علي التوالي داخل الأشكال 
ثالثا : - الأمر W COORD 
هذا الأمر ويوجد احداثيات أي نقطة مع كتابتها في الرسم 

ندخل قائمة SURVEY ونختار منها COORD EXPORT ومن القوائم الفرعية نختار W COORD فيظهر لنا في command line العبارة inter text hight area أي يطلب منا ادخال حجم الكتابة فندخل حجم الكتابة فندخل حجم مناسب حسب حجم الرسم مثلا 10 ثم نضغط مفتاح enter فيظهر لنا في command line العبارة C:WW فنكتب نفس الحرفين WW ثم نضغط مفتاح enter 

فيظهر لنا في command line العبارة SELECT POINT فنختار أي نقطة من أركان المضلع ونعمل كلك عليه بالماوس ثم نعمل كلك في الموقع الذي يراد كتابة الأحداثيات فيه جوار النقطة


----------



## abobikir (31 يوليو 2008)

*للتواصل*

الرجاء من الأخوة الردود اذا كان أي رابط لايعمل


----------



## garary (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونحن بانتظار برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (31 يوليو 2008)

> [/yutyutuityiQUOTE]


----------



## موالي (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اود ان اشكرك على هذا التواصل الرائع والردود السريعة
ووفقك الله لفعل الخير 
بخصوص الملف autolisp انه لايعمل لاتستطع تحميله 
نأمل رفع مره اخرى للأستفاده 
مع الشكر


----------



## موالي (1 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز اضن انه يوجد خلل في موقع z share
نفس الموضوع لم استطع تحميل برنامج ver 6.5 SDR MAPPIG & DesignHNG
نأ مل المساعدة وشكراً


----------



## abobikir (1 أغسطس 2008)

*ألأخ موالي*

أن رابط برنامج sdrmap الأخير يعمل لقد جربته قبل قليل ويبدو أنك عندما تظهر لك صفحة اعلانية
تحجب منك الرابط لم تضغط علي كلمة skip this aid التي تظهر في الجانب الأعلي من الصفحة 
فأرجو منك الضغط علي هذه الكلمة ليختفي الإعلان ويظهر لك الرابط مرة ثانية


----------



## المساح10 (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور الاخ ابوبكر 
الرابط يعمل بصورة صحيحة


----------



## garary (1 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونحن بانتظار برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006


----------



## اللورد جميل (1 أغسطس 2008)

اخي ابوبكر
انا استخدم اوتوكاد 2007
نزلت الملفات ولكن عند الدخول الى قائمة tools
customize لايظهر menus
انما تظهر الاوامر الفرعية التالية :
interface
tool plattes
import customazation
export customazation
edit program parameters
ولم اعرف ماذا افعل ارجو منك التواصل


----------



## abobikir (1 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ اللورد جميل*

فعلا الطريقة التي شرحتها لاتناسب الإصدارات من ( autocad 2006 الي autocad 2009 )
سوف أشرح لك قريبا طريقة اضافة القائمتين في هذه الاصدارات الحديثة من الأوتوكاد .
أما الطريقة التي شرحتها لك فهي تناسب اصدارات الأوتوكاد ( autocad 14 الي autocad 2005 ) 
ملحوظة فهي أكثر فاعلية في autocad 2000 . و autocad 14 ولكن أيضا تعمل مع كل الإصدارات حتي autocad 2009 

وهذه صور للقائمتين مضاف الي autocad 2004 ذلك للتوضيح حمل الصور من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/1635725911428cea/


----------



## اللورد جميل (1 أغسطس 2008)

انا بانتظار الشرح عن الاصدارات الحديثة بفارغ الصبر 
وشكرا لك على التواصل اخي ابو بكر


----------



## نوريا (2 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين ويعطيك الله الخير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (2 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (2 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## موالي (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاخ العزيز م. ابوبكر
صحيح الروابط تعمل لا كن جرب تعمل Download لاي ملف موجود ستجد يعيدك الي الصفحه الرئيسيه مره اخرى لااعرف اين المشكلة ولاكن جرب حتى يتم تنزيل الملف 
بأنتظار الرد وشكراً


----------



## abobikir (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ موالي*

انسخ الجملة التي في السطر الثاني وألصقها في محرك البحث google ستجد شرح طريقة التحميل من موقع zshare

طريقة التحميل من موقع Zshare لرفع الملفات - منتدى الساحل الشرقي


----------



## المساح10 (2 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ ابوبكر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يوجد لديك شرح لبرنامج اللاند 2007


----------



## abobikir (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ المساح 10*

لاتوجد فروقات كبيرة بين اصدارات autodesk land desktop لكن عندي أرع كتاب تقريبا يشرح برنامج land desktop ولكن الكتاب علي الورق وانشاءالله يتم التنسيق بيني وبينك وبما أنك تعمل في المدينة المنورة وأن ظروف عملي تجعلني أحيانا المرور بالمدينة المنورة أنشاءالله أنسخ لك معي نسخة من أروع كتاب علي الأطلاق لأنه طريقة شرحه عملية بدون حشو ( يعني المختصر المفيد )


----------



## abobikir (2 أغسطس 2008)

*أدخل هذا المنتدي سوف لن تندم علي ذلك*

أدخل هذا المنتدي سوف لن تندم علي ذلك
فيه العديد من المنتديات والأدوات المساحية والبرامج المساعدة 
لقد نال هذا لموقع جائزة التميز وعند دخولك الموقع تجد فروع الموقع علي يدك اليمين أدخل فرع برامج مجانية ( رقم 4 ) ستجد فيه الكثير من أدوات المساحة والرسم وهنا رابط الموقع

www.cadmagazine.net

CAD, GIS, & GPS Magazine - برامج مجانية

CAD, GIS, & GPS Magazine – حلول

www.cadmagazine.net/solutions/index.php
برامج مجانية

www.cadmagazine.net/downloads/view.php?cat=6
مساعدات الرسم

أدوات خدمية

أدوات المساحة والطوبوغرافيا والطرق

أدوات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية

تعلم AutoCAD

www.cadmagazine.net/tutorials/acad2k/view.php?id=1

وفيها الكثير من المنتديات مثل

AutoCAD 2D

المنتدى العام للتصميم بالحاسوب CAD

المنتدى العام لنظام المعلومات الجغرافية GIS

والكثير من البرامج والأدوات أكتشف ذلك بنفسك من هذا المنتدي الرائع


----------



## السيد محب مصطفى (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم ابو بكر لقد قمت بتحميل برنا مج atuo alnd desk 2006 
من هذا الموقع الرائع وجزاك اللة كل خير 
ولكن يبدو ان فية مشكلة ما فى عملية setup للبرنامج 
فارجو معرفة هذة المشكلة وحلها


----------



## abobikir (3 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ السيد محب مصطفي*

الأخ السيد محب مصطفي

أرجو منك أن توضح أي برنامج حملت واجهتك مشكله في التنصيب أن كنت تقصد أي من البرنامجين التالين 
Autodesk Survey 2006 وبرنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006 فإنك لاتستطيع عمل SETUP الا بعد تحميل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وهو البرنامج الأساسي
أقرأ هذا الرد الذي كتبته لأحد الأخوان

أن برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 وبرنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006 يتم SETUP لهما بعد عمل SETUP لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وهما يضيفان قوائم اضافية لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وهي مهمة لعمل البروفايل وحساب الكميات وعمل الكنتور
لذا لابد من الحصول علي برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وهو عندي جاري رفعه للمنتدي في خلال يومين بذلك يكتمل عندك البرنامج وملحقاته وتسطيع عمل الكنتور و البروفايل وحساب الكميات
1- تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 
2- تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 
3- تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006
بعد عمل هذه الخطوات يكون عندك البرنامج مكتمل
الآن جاري في رفع برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 ليكتمل عقد البرنامج عندك

لقد قسمت برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 ألي عدة ملفات وجاري رفعها وهذا رابط الملف الأول 

حمل من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/16426711c01c9936/

ومن هنا حمل رابط الملف رقم 2

http://www.zshare.net/download/164331499a8cb52e/


----------



## المساح10 (3 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ ابوبكر جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وشكرا لك على الموقع


----------



## abobikir (3 أغسطس 2008)

*جاري تحميل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006*

حمل الملف رقم 3 من هنا 


http://www.zshare.net/download/16437957f8824aa0/


وجاري تحميل باقي الملفات . . . . . . 

وانشاءالله بعد ان يكتمل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 سأبدء برفع برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009


----------



## abobikir (3 أغسطس 2008)

*برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006*

حمل من هنا الملف رقم 4 

http://www.zshare.net/download/1646646545733be9/


----------



## abobikir (3 أغسطس 2008)

*حمل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006*

حمل الملف رقم 5 من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/16471042df02cdf6/


----------



## abobikir (3 أغسطس 2008)

*الأن جمع الملفات ال 5 ليكون عندك الفرص الأول من برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006*

حمل البرنامج الرائع ( FFSJ 3.1 Lite ) الذي تستطيع بواسطة تقسيم الملفات الكبيرة الي ملفات صغيرة بطريقتين اما بواسطة حجم الملف أو تقسيم الملف الي عدد معين من الملفات وهو نسخة مصغرة وخفيفة من البرنامج يعمل بدون تنصيب وأيضا تستطيع ضم الملفات التي قسمتها سابقا بواسطة هذا البرنامج وإعادتها الي ملف واحد 
الرجاء من الأخوة تجميع هذه الملفات وعددها 5 بواسطة بهذا البرنامج باختيار الخيار ( join ) وذلك بعد نسخ الملفات 5 في folder واحد اليكم البرنامج الرائع هدية خاصة لأعضاء هذا المنتدي

الرجاء الدعاء الصالح

حمل البرنامج من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/16471761d8b80888/

وبهذا يكون عندك القرص الأول من البرنامج

وجاري رفع الأن القرص الثاني من البرنامج


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
الله يعطيك العافيه القائمتين مميزتين والجهد رائع


----------



## موالي (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا ًم. ابوبكر على  هل المجهود الرائع  
ياريت تشرح لنا كيف يتم ادراج الامرين الي الانوكاد من 2006 الي 2009 
وايضاً شرح برنامج sdr

وشكراً مع تمنياتي لك مزيداً من التفوق والتقدم في حياتك


----------



## نون محمود (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
م.نون مساحة من السودان


----------



## abobikir (4 أغسطس 2008)

*شرح طريق اعداد القائمتين في اصدارات الأتوكاد الحديثة من 2006 الي 2009*

شرح طريق اعداد القائمتين في اصدارات الأتوكاد الحديثة من 2006 الي 2009 

أولا : بعد فك الضغط من الفولدرين وملف الأتوكاد ننسخ هذه الملفات في القسم C أو D أو أي بارتش من الهاردسك

1- ندخل قائمة TOOLS نختار منها OPTIONS 
2- ومن قائمة OPTIONS نختار قائمة FILES ونضغط علي علامة ( + )
3-نضغط ADD ثم BROWSE ثم نحدد له المسار الذي وضعنا فيه فولدر autolisp ثم نضغط OK
4-نضغط ADD ثم BROWSE ثم نحدد له المسار الذي وضعنا فيه فولدر ebatch ثم نضغط OK ثم APPLY ثم OK
5- ثم نغلق نافذة OPTIONS
6-ثم ندخل قائمة TOOLS وهذه المرة نختار منها CUSTOMIZE ومنها نختار IMPORT CUSTOMIZATIONS فتظهر لي قائمة CUSTOMIZE USER INTERFACE وه صفحة مقسمة الأي صفحتين والصفحة الأولي علي اليمين تحت عنوان IN MAIN CUI CUSTOMIZATIONS والصفحة الثانية علي اليسار تحت عنوان CUSTOIZATIONS IN NEW CUI FILE ثم نضغط كلمة TRANSFER ,وفي الصفحة اليسار وفر الركن الأيمن أعلي الصفحة تجد ثلاثة إيكونات فأضغط علي ألإيكون التي في الوسط والتي تشبه الكتاب فتظهر لك صفحة OPEN في خانة LOOK INنبحث عن فولدر ebatch في المكان الذي وضعنا فيه الفولدر ثم نفتح فولدر ebatch فتحد بداخله ملف أتولبس بإسم SURVEY فنضغط علي الملف ثم نضغط علي كلمة OPEN في الصفحة علي اليسار نضغط علي ( + ) التي جوار كلمة MENU فتظهر القائمتين ASSIST – SURVEY الأن نذهب الصفحة الت علي الجاني الأيمن للشاشة اليسار نضغط علي ( + ) التي جوار كلمة MENU فتظهر قوائم الأتوكاد المعروفة والآن نعود مرة مرة أخري للصفحة علي الجانب الأيسر من الشاشة ثم نضغط بزر الماوس الأيسر علي قائمة ASSIST ثم نسحب القائمة مع مواصلة ضغط زر الماوس ثم نذهب الي الصفحة اليمني الي قائمة MENU ثم نختار الموقع الذي نريده بين قوائم الأتوكاد ثم نفلت زر الماوس الأيسر ونكرر نفس العملية مع القائمة SURVEY ثم نضغط علي أيكونة SAVE المعروفة في الركن الأعلي علي يمين الشاشة ثم نضغط علي APPLY ثم OK ثم نغلق برنامج الأتوكاد ونعيد تشغليه ثانية بذا قد تم اضافة قائمتين الي قوائم الأتوكاد
الآن استمتع بالأوامر الموجود في هاتين القائمتين وسوف أشرح لكم الأمر الغير واضح لكم انشاء الله .

ملحوظة : -
بعض الأوامر لاتعمل مع إصدارات الأتوكاد الحديثة من 2006 الي 2009 ولكن أغلب الأوامر المهمة تعمل مع كل الإصدارات ( أنني دائم أحمل أتوكاد 2000 علي الكمبيوتر بجانب الأصدارات الحديثه لأن أغلب ملفات الأتوليبس تعمل معه . )

حمل بعض الصور التي توضح طريقة إضافة القائمتين الي إصدارات الأتوكاد الحديثة من 2006 الي 2009 من هنا 

http://www.zshare.net/download/165123543ea2d9de/


----------



## المساح10 (4 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو من الادارة تثبيت هذا الموضوع لكبر حجمه وفائدته العظيمة لكل المساحين 
والمهتمين بعلم المساحة


----------



## abobikir (4 أغسطس 2008)

*شرح طريق اعداد القائمتين في اصدارات الأوتوكاد من 2006 الي 2009*

شرح طريق اعداد القائمتين في اصدارات الأوتوكاد من 2006 الي 2009 

أولا : بعد فك الضغط من الفولدرين وملف الأتوكاد ننسخ هذه الملفات في القسم C أو D أو أي بارتش من الهاردسك

1- ندخل قائمة TOOLS نختار منها OPTIONS 
2- ومن قائمة OPTIONS نختار قائمة FILES ونضغط علي علامة ( + )
3-نضغط ADD ثم BROWSE ثم نحدد له المسار الذي وضعنا فيه فولدر autolisp ثم نضغط OK
4-نضغط ADD ثم BROWSE ثم نحدد له المسار الذي وضعنا فيه فولدر ebatch ثم نضغط OK ثم APPLY ثم OK
5- ثم نغلق نافذة OPTIONS
6-ثم ندخل قائمة TOOLS وهذه المرة نختار منها CUSTOMIZE ومنها نختار IMPORT CUSTOMIZATIONS فتظهر لي قائمة CUSTOMIZE USER INTERFACE وه صفحة مقسمة الأي صفحتين والصفحة الأولي علي اليمين تحت عنوان IN MAIN CUI CUSTOMIZATIONS والصفحة الثانية علي اليسار تحت عنوان CUSTOIZATIONS IN NEW CUI FILE ثم نضغط كلمة TRANSFER ,وفي الصفحة اليسار وفر الركن الأيمن أعلي الصفحة تجد ثلاثة إيكونات فأضغط علي ألإيكون التي في الوسط والتي تشبه الكتاب فتظهر لك صفحة OPEN في خانة LOOK INنبحث عن فولدر ebatch في المكان الذي وضعنا فيه الفولدر ثم نفتح فولدر ebatch فتحد بداخله ملف أتولبس بإسم SURVEY فنضغط علي الملف ثم نضغط علي كلمة OPEN في الصفحة علي اليسار نضغط علي ( + ) التي جوار كلمة MENU فتظهر القائمتين ASSIST – SURVEY الأن نذهب الصفحة الت علي الجاني الأيمن للشاشة اليسار نضغط علي ( + ) التي جوار كلمة MENU فتظهر قوائم الأتوكاد المعروفة والآن نعود مرة مرة أخري للصفحة علي الجانب الأيسر من الشاشة ثم نضغط بزر الماوس الأيسر علي قائمة ASSIST ثم نسحب القائمة مع مواصلة ضغط زر الماوس ثم نذهب الي الصفحة اليمني الي قائمة MENU ثم نختار الموقع الذي نريده بين قوائم الأتوكاد ثم نفلت زر الماوس الأيسر ونكرر نفس العملية مع القائمة SURVEY ثم نضغط علي أيكونة SAVE المعروفة في الركن الأعلي علي يمين الشاشة ثم نضغط علي APPLY ثم OK ثم نغلق برنامج الأتوكاد ونعيد تشغليه ثانية بذا قد تم اضافة قائمتين الي قوائم الأتوكاد
الآن استمتع بالأوامر الموجود في هاتين القائمتين وسوف أشرح لكم الأمر الغير واضح لكم انشاء الله .

ملحوظة : -
بعض الأوامر لاتعمل مع إصدارات الأوتوكاد من 2006 الي 2009 ولكن أغلب الأوامر المهمة تعمل مع كل الإصدارات ( أنني دائم أحمل أتوكاد 2000 علي الكمبيوتر بجانب الأصدارات الحديثه لأن أغلب ملفات الأتوليبس تعمل معه . )

حمل بعض الصور التي توضح طريقة إضافة القائمتين الي إصدارات الأوتوكاد من 2006 الي 2009 من هنا 

http://www.zshare.net/download/165123543ea2d9de/


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (4 أغسطس 2008)

ما قصرت يا بو بكر


----------



## abobikir (4 أغسطس 2008)

*وأخيرا إكتمل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006*

بشري لأعضاء المنتدي أخيرا إكتمل رفع برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd2 وكافة ملحقاته

حمل الملف رقم 1 من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/16480113e057ec58/

حمل الملف رقم 2 من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/1648487644c6a9da/

حمل الملف رقم 3 من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/165012499d0ac8ac/

حمل الملف رقم 4 من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/16504543fd153ab0/

بهذا الملف يكون برنامج تم رفعه كاملا بكل ملحقاته

وطريقة تجميع الملفات قد ذكرتها لكم بعد رفع القرص الأول للبرنامج


----------



## لؤي سوريا (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم مهندس أبو بكر
عندي سؤال إلك لو سمحت 
أنا عندي برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 بس للأسف لا يوجد معه قائمة profile
وهناك برنامج ثاني اسمه Autodesk civil 3d Land Desktop companion 2009
أريد أن أعرف منك هل البرنامج الذي ستقوم برفعه إن شاء الله من النوع الأول ( الغير كامل) أم من النوع الثاني(companion) أرجو الايضاح .... لأنه إذا كان من النوع الثاني فأنا بحاجة اليه وسأقوم بتنزيله
وشكرا لك على أي حال


----------



## لؤي سوريا (4 أغسطس 2008)

وكم حجم برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 بالضبط هل 3.10gb


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجارى التحميل


----------



## abobikir (4 أغسطس 2008)

*لؤي سوريا*

الأخ لؤي سوريا تقريبا معي 4 نسخة من مختلقة من برامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 والبرنامج الذي سأرفع كامل وحجمه ( 3.43GB )


----------



## زهزوه (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال الى الأخ ابو بكير و كل من يستخدم Land desktop 2009 هل يحتوي على قائمة civil 3D أم يحتوي على civil design ؟


----------



## خابور (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرامج 
حجم Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 في الCd الاول ظهر عندي 612امب والCd الثاني 284 امب بعد فك الضغط , بعد التحميل فشلت في التنصيب فظهر لي رسلة تقول بنقصان الملفات في ال CD الاول وارجو التأكد من الملفات او التوضيح وشكرا مرة اخرى.


----------



## Surveyor (4 أغسطس 2008)

أشكر بشده الأخ أبو بكر لمجهوده و بدعيله من قلبي والله و ربنا يوفقك في حياتك و عملك علما بأن برنامج land desktop 2006 غير متوفر في أي موقع أو منتدى أخر أو حتى تورنت

و أود أن أناشد الأخ المساح10 في طلبه لتثبيت الموضوع

============

بالنسبه للأخ خابور
الملفات سليمه 100% ولكن عندما تظهر الرساله بكل بساطه أخرج السيدي الأول و أدخل الثاني 

و هناك طريقه أخري إنك نتسخ جميع محتويات المجلد
Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd2\BIN\INSTALLER
إلى المجلد
Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd1\BIN\INSTALLER

بالنسبه لي قمت بتحميله بالطريقة الثانيه و قمت بنسخه مع البرامج الأخرى على قرص DVD لكي لا يطلب CD2 "رساله الخطأ للملفات الناقصه"


----------



## abobikir (5 أغسطس 2008)

*نواصل شرح أوامر القائمتين بالأمر الرابع correct text*

بعد أن تم شرح ثلاثة أوامر من القائمتين سابقا وهم


W AREA 
W AREA DIM
W COORD
نواصل الشرح للأوامر الباقية حيث نشرح اليوم الأمر الرابع ( correct text )

الأمر الرابع : - correct text 
قبل أن نبدأ بشرح الأمر أولا نبين فائدة الأمر 

مثلا اذا كان عندك مخطط وفيه شارع بإسم طريق الملك فهد وهذا الطريق مكتوب حوالي عشرين مرة في المخطط أو أكثر وفي أماكن متفرقة وفي حجوم مختلفة وفي اتجاهات مختلفة أي بعضها أفقي والبعض الآخر رأسي وطلب منك تغيرإسم هذا الشارع الي طريق الملك عبدالله فقط أكتب الأسم الجديد مرة واحد فبدلا من اعادة كتابة اسم الشارع في كل المخطط أو استعمال الأمر copy ثم اعادة تنسيق الكتابة فإن هذا الأمر يعدل لك اسم الشارع في ثانية واحدة في كل المخطط مع المحافظة علي تنسيق الخط والحجم والإتجاه.

الآن نبدأ في شرح الأمر الرابع ( correct text )
ندخل قائم Assist ونختار Text Control ومنها نختار correct text فيظهر لنا في ال command line العبارة select text to change فنعمل كلك بزر الماوس الأيسر علي النص المراد تغيره فيظهر لنا في ال command line العبارة select correct text فنعمل كلك بزر الماوس الأيسر علي النص الصحيح أو النص الذي نريد تغير النص الخطأ أو النص المراد أستبداله به فيتم استبدال النص فكل المخطط مهما كان عدد النص


----------



## abobikir (5 أغسطس 2008)

*قف الطريق مغلق أضف الي الأوتوكاد قائمة ثالثة بعد تم اضافة قائمتين سابقا*

قف الطريق مغلق أضف الي الأوتوكاد قائمة ثالثة بعد تم اضافة قائمتين سابقا

القائمة الثالة هي قائمة BONUS وهي القائمة الذي تظهر عندما تختار الخيار full عند تنصيب برنامج autocad 14 وهي قائمة مفيدة جدا وفيها أوامر أكثر من رائعة وسيتم شرح هذه الأوامر لاحقا 

أما طريق اضافة هذه القائمة هي نفس الطريقة التي تم بها اضافة القائمتين ( survey - Assist ) 

حمل القائمة من هنا 

http://www.zshare.net/download/165337764d230abf/


----------



## رشادرشاد (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت ممكن رفع الملفات على موقع اخر حيث انه محجوب لى


----------



## رشادرشاد (5 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ العزيز ملف الليسب لا يحمل معى ارجو اعطاء موقع رفع اخر


----------



## رشادرشاد (5 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخى العزيز ملفات الأتو ليسب لا تحمل معى خير ايه المشكله


----------



## Surveyor (5 أغسطس 2008)

القائمة BONUS بها نفس الأوامر الموجوده في القائمة Express في النسخ الحديثة من الأوتوكاد 
ولكن لاحظت أن القائمه Bonus بها أوامر مختلفة في Draw و Tools

فهل يمكن الإستغناء عن القائمه Bonus بالقائمه Express في النسخ الحديثة ؟؟؟


----------



## خابور (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم Surveyorعلى التوضيح
بارك الله فيكم لدي سؤال اخر حول كيفية تفعيل Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 حيث الكيكن لا يعمل لدي يظهر في خانة (انسوير كود)Illegal request code! ارجو المساعدة وشكرا.


----------



## abobikir (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ surveyor*

نعم ملاحظتك صحيحة أن القائمة لbonus مثل القائمة express ولكن يوجد بعض الإختلاف بينهما وفي القائمة bonus فيها بعض الأوامر الممتازه وأنني احتفظ بها دائما لأن فيها أمر رائع جدا يسهل ويسرع من عملية القطع من المخططات الكبيرة لعمل الكروكيات cookie Cutter trim حاول استعمال هذا الأمر الرائع أرجو الإحتفاظ بالقائمتين لأنهما يعطيان للأوتوكاد مرونة أكثر

سأشرح لك الأمر اذا لم تستطيع معرفة التعامل معه ( cookie Cutter trim )


----------



## abobikir (5 أغسطس 2008)

*طريق تفعيل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006*

طريق تفعيل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006

بعد تنصيب البرنامج وأعادة تشغيل الجهاز نفتح برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 ونختار الخيار Activate the product ثم next ثم نختار Enter an active code يوجد في هذه الشاشة رقم سيرنمر أمام العبارة Request code ويتم نسخه بعد تظليل الرقم بواسطة الضغط علي مفتاحي Ctrl + C وهي اختصار للأمر copy 
ثانيا نفتح Keygen نقوم بلصق ال Request code الذي تم نسخه من برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 في Keygen أمام عبارة Request code بالضغظ علي مفتاحي Ctrl + V ثم نضغط علي كلمة Generate فيظهر رقم أمام Answer code ثم نقوم بنسخ هذا الرقم ونعود الي برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 ثم نلصق Answer code في خانة Enter activation code بواسطة الضغط علي مفتاحي Ctrl + V ثم ok بذلك يكون البرنامج قد تم تفعيله

ملحوظة :-
للتنقل بين قوائم (Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 - Autodesk Survey 2006 - Autodesk Civil Design 2006 ) 

أدخل في قائمة Projects ثم نختار منها Workspaces فيظهر لنا Toolbar نقوم بسحبه الي أعلي اضافة لل Toolbar الموجود ومن هذا ال Toolbar تستطيع التنقل للتنقل بين قوائم (Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 - Autodesk Survey 2006 - Autodesk Civil Design 2006

حمل صور طريقة التفعيل من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/165521998070b3bf/


----------



## shegis (5 أغسطس 2008)

اخوتي الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
دخلت عبر الروابط المزكوره ولكن لم استطيع تحميل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 ارجوكم افيدوني افادكم الله 
وشكرا


----------



## خابور (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 اخي الكريم ابابكر عند بدية تنصيب Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 يطلب السريال فوضعت الرقم 400-12345678وبعد التنصيب والريستارد طلب التفعيل فتابعت تلك الخطوات التي شرحتها لنا جزاكم الله خير فلم يستجيب البرنامج يظهر رسالة بان الكود غير صحيح وذالك لاني دخلت تلك السريال الخاطئ في بداية التنصيب,لانه لا يمكن التنصيب في البداية دون دخول السريال ارجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## garary (5 أغسطس 2008)

لم استطع التحميل فهل من مساعدة


----------



## abobikir (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ خابور*

السيرنمبر الذي يطلبه منكم عند بداية تنصيب البرنامج( Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 ) غير مهم ويمكنك إداخل اي رقم وأنني أدخلت نفس الرقم الذي أدخلته أنت ( 12345678 __ 400 ) وفي البرامح الملحقة أيضا ( Autodesk Survey 2006 - Autodesk Civil Design 2006 ) وتم التفعليل بالطريقة التي شرحتها لك 
أرجو منك إزالت البرنامج وملحقاته من ثم اعادة تنزيل البرنامج من جديد مع ملحقاته وبهدؤ إتبع الخطوات التي شرحتها لك أنني متأكد من أنه يمكنك تفعيل البرنامج بنفس الطريقة التي شرحتها لك
وشكرا 
أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## abobikir (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ SHEGIS والأخ garary*

لم توضحوا لماذا لم تستطيعوا تحميل الملفات وماذا ظهر لكم عند ضغط رابط التحميل أرجوا منكم أن تذكروا التفاصيل حتي نستطيع مساعدتكم في تحميل البرامج مع العلم أن جميع الرابط تعمل بشكل سليم ولابد من أن هنالك خطأ في طريقتكم لتحميل البرامج الرجاء نسخ الجملة التي في السطر الأخير ولصقها في محرك البحث google ستجدوا شرح طريقة التحميل من موقع zshare 

طريقة التحميل من موقع Zshare لرفع الملفات - منتدى الساحل الشرقي


----------



## خابور (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
واخيرا تم تثبيت البرنامج
شكرا اخي الكريم ابوبكر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## زهزوه (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير
سؤال الى الأخ ابو بكر و كل من يستخدم Land desktop 2009 هل يحتوي على قائمة civil 3D أم يحتوي على civil design ؟


----------



## garary (5 أغسطس 2008)

لم استطع التحميل من الرابط ممكن مساعدة


----------



## Surveyor (5 أغسطس 2008)

أخي خابور ليست المشكلة بالكود فأي كود تضعه ينفع و لكن اللي ظهرلك هو تفعيل land desktop ولا survey لو كان اللاند إستخدم الكيجن الموجود مع اللاند أما بالنسبه للـ Survey إستخدم الكيجن الموجود في الملف المضغوط الخاص به
و الـ Civil Design لا يحتاج إلى أي تفعيل فقط حمله و إشتغل

حاول قراءة ملفات الـ TEXT المرفقه مع الكيجن الخاص بكل برنامج منهم أو أنك ستجد ملفات ssg.nfo مع survey و civil يمكنك فتحها بالـ Notepad و بها شرح طريقة التفعيل

ملاحظه : ما ظهر عندي تفعيل الــ Autodesk Survey 2006 إلا عند التحويل إيه من قائمه Project ثم Workspaces كما ذكر لنا أبو بكر


----------



## abobikir (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ لؤي سوريا*

ان شاءالله سإتصل بك قريبا ولا توجد أي مشكلة في التواصل بل تشرفني معرفتك وأن رقم تلفون المكتب عندي وربما أكون قريبا بمكة في مأمورية عمل بالمناسبة أنني عملت بمكة الكرمة حوالي 5 سنوات و أكثر فترات عملي كانت في المنطقة الغربية

من هنا حمل صور لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 

http://www.zshare.net/download/165713354c48fe49/


----------



## لؤي سوريا (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك مهندس abobikir
وشرا على ردك السريع
وشكرا ع الصورة
سلام


----------



## زهزوه (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير
سؤال الى الأخ ابو بكر و كل من يستخدم Land desktop 2009 هل يحتوي على قائمة civil 3D أم يحتوي على civil design ؟
يا اخي رد علينا و خود مصاري :71:. 
ولو سألنا سؤال بتبخلوا علينا بجواب:83:


----------



## abobikir (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ زهزوه*

أنني أحب العمل علي الإصدار Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 لأنه خفيف علي الجهاز وأن برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 يحتاج لجهاز ذو مواصفات جيدة يوجد به civil 3D والبرنامج نقلة نوعية في برامجAutodesk Land Desktop وأنني بصراحة أدرس في إمكانياته وهي تختلف نوعا ما من الإصدارات السابقة
وإن شاء الله سيتم رفعه قريبا والمشكلة أن حجمه كبير هذا هو سبب تأخري في رفع البرنامج 3.43GB 
والنسخة التي عندي لا توجد فيها أي مشكلة ويمكن تفعيلها بسهولة وهي تعمل عندي الآن .

يوجد عندي أيضا برنامج Autocad 2009 نسخة كاملة وهي أيضا نقلة نوعية في برامج الأوتوكاد وحجمه 1.54 GB اذا أراد أعضاء المنتدى رفعها لهم أنني علي استعداد لذلك

من هنا حمل صور Autodesk Land Desktop 2009

http://www.zshare.net/download/165713354c48fe49/


----------



## abobikir (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ garary*

أرجو مراجعة هذا الرابط الذي فيه شرح طريقة التحميل من موقع Zshare 

http://www.saihat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=110313


----------



## موالي (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
م.ابو بكر شكرا على هل المجهود الرائع وأنشاء الله للأفضل كمان وكمان 
(من علمني حرفاً كنت له عبدنا) 
لي طلب عندك نأمل رفع الملفات على غير موقعZshare اذا امكن لأنه لايعمل طبعاً انا احمل ملفات كثيرة من مواقع اخره وزي الحلاوه مافي اي مشكلة
اما بخصوص الامرين W AREA DIM و correct text لايعملان ممكن لاني استخدم اصدار 2006
أويوجد سبب اخر ارجو الافاده وايضاً نأمل منك شرح برنامج sdr 
مع الشكر كثرنا عليك هل المره


----------



## abobikir (6 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ موالي*

لم توضح لي لماذا لم تستطيع التحميل من موقع zshare والمعروف أن التحمل من هذا الموقع سهل جدا أرجو منك توضيح الأسباب بالتفاصيل واذا أمكن رفع بعض الصور عن طريق ضغط مفتاح print screen حتي نعرف السبب ونستطيع مساعدتك في تحميل الملفات 
وأما عن الأمرين فإننا جربتهما في autocad 2006 إلي 2009 فإنهما يعملان ولكن الأمر w area dim يحتاج لملف الإعدادت أرجو منك مراجعة الشرح

أرجو مراجعة هذا الرابط الذي فيه شرح طريقة التحميل من موقع Zshare 

http://www.saihat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=110313


----------



## abobikir (6 أغسطس 2008)

*أدخل هذا المنتدي سوف لن تندم علي ذلك*

للمرة الثالثة أكرر أدخل هذا الموقع ستجد فيه الكثير من الدروس و العديد من المنتديات والأدوات المساحية والبرامج المساعدة 
لقد نال هذا الموقع جائزة التميز وعند دخولك الموقع تجد فروع الموقع علي يدك اليمين وهذا بعض الروابط المختارة ورابط الموقع

http://www.cadmagazine.net/

CAD, GIS, & GPS Magazine حلول

http://cadmagazine.net/solutions/index.php

أسئلة وأجوبة

http://www.cadmagazine.net/questions/index.php


برامج مجانية

http://cadmagazine.net/downloads/index.php

مساعدات الرسم
مجموعة من الأدوات والبرامج التي تساعد المستخدم على إنجاز عملية الرسم - على وجه العموم - بسهولة.

http://cadmagazine.net/downloads/view.php?cat=14

أدوات خدمية
مجموعة من البرامج والأدوات التي تؤدي وظائف خدمية عامة.

http://cadmagazine.net/downloads/view.php?cat=1

أدوات المساحة والطوبوغرافيا والطرق

مجموعة من الأدوات المفيدة لأعمال المساحة والطوبوغرافيا والطرق.

http://cadmagazine.net/downloads/view.php?cat=16

أدوات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية
تتضمن هذه الفئة البرامج والأدوات المصممة لمستخدمي برمجيات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية

http://cadmagazine.net/downloads/view.php?cat=5

AutoCAD 2D
يبحث هذا المنتدى في القضايا العامة المتعلقة بتشغيل برنامج أوتوكاد واستخدامه في الرسم ثنائي الأبعاد، بالإضافة إلى مناقشة البرامج الملحقة التي تعمل من داخل أوتوكاد.

http://cadmagazine.net/phorums/viewforum.php?f=4

المنتدى العام للتصميم بالحاسوب CAD
يبحث هذا المنتدى في المواضيع العامة غير التقنية للتصميم بالحاسوب، أو المواضيع التقنية الخاصة بالبرامج غير المذكورة

http://cadmagazine.net/phorums/viewforum.php?f=14

المنتدى العام لنظام المعلومات الجغرافية GIS
http://cadmagazine.net/phorums/viewforum.php?f=14
والكثير الكثير أكتشف ذلك بنفسك من هذا المنتدي الرائع


----------



## garary (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخ ابوبكر جارى التحميل على مايرام وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abobikir (6 أغسطس 2008)

أن شاء الله اعتيارا من يوم غدا الخميس 6/8/2008 سارفع لكم روابط البرنامج علي التوالي وهي النسخة الخاصة بالمساحة والهندسة المدنية وأكد لكم أن البرنامج كامل ومميز جدا جدا

حجم برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 يساوي 3.43 GB 

من هنا حمل ملف شرح برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 ( صفحة 254 )

http://www.zshare.net/download/1660999666a451c9/

من هنا حمل ملف آخر من HELP

http://www.zshare.net/download/166104309e4afa06/

من هنا حمل صور لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009

http://www.zshare.net/download/16610760586dc057/


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 أغسطس 2008)

لَيْسَ الغَريبُ غَريبَ الشَّأمِ واليَمَنِ *إِنَّ الغَريبَ غَريبُ اللَّحدِ والكَفَنِ 
إِنَّ الغَريِبَ لَهُ حَقٌّ لِغُرْبَتـِهِ * على الْمُقيمينَ في الأَوطــانِ والسَّكَنِ 
سَفَري بَعيدٌ وَزادي لَنْ يُبَلِّغَنـي * وَقُوَّتي ضَعُفَتْ والمـوتُ يَطلُبُنـي 
وَلي بَقايــا ذُنوبٍ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُها * الله يَعْلَمُهــا في السِّرِ والعَلَنِ 
مـَا أَحْلَمَ اللهَ عَني حَيْثُ أَمْهَلَني * وقَدْ تَمـادَيْتُ في ذَنْبي ويَسْتُرُنِي 
تَمُرُّ سـاعـاتُ أَيّـَامي بِلا نَدَمٍ * ولا بُكاءٍ وَلاخَـوْفٍ ولا حـَزَنِ 
أَنَـا العبد الَّذِي أُغْلِقُ الأَبْوابَ مُجْتَهِداً * عَلى المعاصِي وَعَيْنُ اللهِ تَنْظُرُنـي
يَـا زَلَّةً كُتِبَتْ في غَفْلَةٍ ذَهَبَتْ * يَـا حَسْرَةً بَقِيَتْ في القَلبِ تُحْرِقُني 
دَعْني أَنُوحُ عَلى نَفْسي وَأَنْدِبُـهـا * وَأَقْطَعُ الدَّهْرَ بِالتَّذْكِيـرِ وَالحَزَنِ 
كَأَنَّني بَينَ تلك الأَهلِ مُنطَرِحــَاً * عَلى الفِراشِ وَأَيْديهِمْ تُقَلِّبُنــي 
وَقد أَتَوْا بِطَبيبٍ كَـيْ يُعالِجَنـي * وَلَمْ أَرَ الطِّبَّ هـذا اليـومَ يَنْفَعُني 
واشَتد نَزْعِي وَصَار المَوتُ يَجْذِبُـها * مِن كُلِّ عِرْقٍ بِلا رِفقٍ ولا هَوَنِ 
واستَخْرَجَ الرُّوحَ مِني في تَغَرْغُرِها * وصـَارَ رِيقي مَريراً حِينَ غَرْغَرَني 
وَغَمَّضُوني وَراحَ الكُلُّ وانْصَرَفوا * بَعْدَ الإِياسِ وَجَدُّوا في شِرَا الكَفَنِ 
وَقـامَ مَنْ كانَ حِبَّ لنّاسِ في عَجَلٍ * نَحْوَ المُغَسِّلِ يَأْتينـي يُغَسِّلُنــي 
وَقــالَ يـا قَوْمِ نَبْغِي غاسِلاً حَذِقاً * حُراً أَرِيباً لَبِيبـاً عَارِفـاً فَطِنِ 
فَجــاءَني رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ فَجَرَّدَني * مِنَ الثِّيــابِ وَأَعْرَاني وأَفْرَدَني


----------



## عبدو99 (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور كتير جدا جدا يا اخونا ابوبكر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## زهزوه (6 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ ابو بكر مشكور على الرد , من الجيد ان يحسن الفرد من مهارته و مستواه المهني, الأمر المتوفر في ال civil 3D حيث انه يقوم بإخراج الطريق بشكل ثلاثي الأبعاد مما يعطي جمالاً اكثر لمشروعك , انا حالياً اعمل على الاند 2008 لكنه لا يحتوي على ال civil 3D 
فبنتظار الرفع من حضرتكم
بالنسبة للAutocad 2009 فإنه موجود على المنتدى فلا داعي لتجهد نفسك بتحميله , الرجاء التركيز على الاند 2009 و بارك الله بمجهودك الطيب و جعله الله نوراً لك يوم الدين


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ ابو بكر انا مش لاقى اللاند الموجود فقط السفيل و السيرفينج 
ممكن نمرة تليفونك


----------



## لؤي سوريا (6 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ أبو بكر
بالنسبة للأمر cookie Cutter Trim الموجود في قائمة الــ Bonus
هنالك بديل عنه في في أوامر الأتوكاد وهو : Extrim وهو يقوم بنفس الأمر 
( ملاحظة ع السريع)


----------



## garary (6 أغسطس 2008)

اخى ابوبكر انا حاليا اقوم بتحميل لاند2006 ولم اكمل بعد هل استمر ام انتظر واحمل لاند 2009


----------



## ahmad khlil (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خابور (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اقترح للاستاذ الكريم ابو بكر ان يضع جميع روابط التحميل القديمة والجديدة في بداية الصفحة الاولى للصفحة الرئيسية مع عناوينها لكي يراها ويستفيد جميع الاخوة لاهمية هذه البرامج
لاني رايت بعض الاخوة يسألون عن Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 في الصفحات الاخرى في هذا المنتدى وشكرا.


----------



## موالي (7 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن تشرح لي بالتفصيل او من خلال الصور طريقة الاعداد dim
لأوامر الاتوكاد لان الشرح المذكور بالنسبة لي غير واضح ملف الاعدادات ماهو المقصود فية 
مع الشكر


----------



## abobikir (7 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ لؤي سوريا*

شكرا علي الملاحظة الجيدة ويمكن الإستغناء عن القائمة bonus لأن أغلب أوامرها موجود في قائمة express ولذا نرجو من الزملاء التركيز علي القائمتين survey __ assist ونشكر جميع الأخوان الذين ساهموا بالردود والملاحظات


----------



## اياد العبودي (7 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (7 أغسطس 2008)

من عنده برنامج لحساب مناسيب للسوبر من حيث قيمة السوبر وطول منطقة التغير فى المدخل و المخرج 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## garary (7 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الكريم قمت بماهو مطلوب وعند البدء فى SETUP البرنامج تظهر الرسالة الاتية
Installation ended premature because of an error ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## زهزوه (7 أغسطس 2008)

من عنده برنامج لحساب مناسيب للسوبر من حيث قيمة السوبر وطول منطقة التغير فى المدخل و المخرج 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## زهزوه (7 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ مصطفى الجمل*

هذا ليسب للسوبر موجود على موقع ال cadmagazine الذي زودنا به الأخ ابو بكر جزاه الله خيراً


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا زهزود


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95965-4.html


----------



## garary (8 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الكريم abobikir 
قمت بماهو مطلوب وعند البدء فى SETUP البرنامج تظهر الرسالة الاتية
Installation ended premature because of an error ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## garary (8 أغسطس 2008)

اين الردود اخى الكريم abobikir


----------



## Surveyor (9 أغسطس 2008)

garary قال:


> اخى الكريم Abobikir
> قمت بماهو مطلوب وعند البدء فى Setup البرنامج تظهر الرسالة الاتية
> Installation Ended Premature Because Of An Error ارجوا المساعدة




أخي حاول تجربة على جهاز أخر
لو إتحمل يبقى العيب من نسخه الويندوز عندك 
ولو ما إتحملش يبقى العيب في البرنامج نفسه و حاول تنزيلة مرة أخرى


----------



## garary (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخىSurveyor


----------



## abobikir (9 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ garary*

لم تشرح لي المشكلة التي واجهتك بالتفاصيل مع إن البرنامج كامل 100% ولقد استطاع العديد من الزملاء من تحميل البرنامج وتفعيله كمثال الأخ خابور والأخ surveyor 
أرجو إتباع الخطوات التالية 
أولا :- تجميع الملفات من رقم 1 الي رقم 5 في folder واحد ثم تجميع الملفات الخمسة ببرنامج ( FFSJ 3.1 Lite ) الذي تستطيع بواسطة تقسيم الملفات الكبيرة الي ملفات صغيرة بطريقتين اما بواسطة حجم الملف أو تقسيم الملف الي عدد معين من الملفات وهو نسخة مصغرة وخفيفة من البرنامج يعمل بدون تنصيب وأيضا تستطيع ضم الملفات التي قسمتها سابقا بواسطة هذا البرنامج وإعادتها الي ملف واحد 
الرجاء من الأخوة تجميع هذه الملفات وعددها 5 بواسطة بهذا البرنامج باختيار الخيار ( join ) وذلك بعد نسخ الملفات 5 في folder واحد والبرنامج سهل الإستخدام يحيث تحدد له مسار الملفات واالمسار الذي يتم فيه تجميع الملفات وبعد تجميع الملفات الخمسة يكون عند ال سي دي رقم واحد من البرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd1 أنسخ الناتج في cd1

ثانيا :- تجميع الملفات الأربعة الباقية من 1 - 4 في فfolder واحد ويتم تجميعهم بنفس الطريقة السابقة وبنفس البرنامج FFSJ 3.1 Lite بذلك يكون عندك القرص رقم 2 من البرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd2 ,وأنسخ الناتج في cd2 

خطوات تنصيب البرنامج 
أدخل cd1 ( Autodesk Land Desktop 2006)cd1 في الجهاز عندما يطلب الكمبيوتر أداخل cd2 قم بإخراج cd1 وأدخل cd2 
عند إكتمال تنصيب البرنامج قم بإعادة تشغيل الجهاز
ثالثا : -
لا تفعل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 إلا بعد تنصيب باقي ملحقات البرنامج وهي
رابعا :-
قم بتنصيب برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 
خامسا : -
قم بتنصيب برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006
سادسا ؛ -
قم بتفعيل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وبعد إكتمال تنصيب البرامج الثلاثة
المروفض بهذه الطريق أن يعمل معك
آسف لتأخري في الرد وذلك لظروف عملي 
ملحوظة :- أرجو إستخدام نفس الرقم لكل البرامج الثلاثة عند بداية التنصيب ويمكن إدخال أي رقم مثل 12345678-400
أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## garary (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى abobikir وساحاول تطبيق ماذكرت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (9 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن بشىء من التفصيل شرح طريقة عمل برنامجFFSJ 3.1 Lite 
ارجوا ان لااكون قد اثقلت عليك .


----------



## abobikir (9 أغسطس 2008)

بدأت مسيرة رفع برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 نسخة كامل لقد جربتها وتأكدت من أن البرنامج يستحق التعب والبرنامج ليس مثل النسخ القديمة وهولوحده برنامج متكامل لايحتاج الي برامج ملحقة
حمل من هنا الملف رقم 1

http://www.zshare.net/download/167796202e5c0a2f/

جاري رفع باقي الملفات نرجو المساعدة بالدعاء


----------



## abobikir (9 أغسطس 2008)

*هذا الرابط الجديد لبرنامج Scan2CAD 7.0 ومعه ملفات شرح البرنامج*

حمل البرنامج الرائع لتحويل الصور الهندسية المسحوبة على السكانر الى ملفات أوتوكاد

Scan2CAD 7.0 مع السيرنمبر

هذا الرابط الجديد لبرنامج Scan2CAD 7.0

http://www.zshare.net/download/16781103a145ae7f/

شرح طريقة تفعيل البرنامج قم بتنصيب البرنامج عادي كأي برنامج آخر وبعد اكتمال البرنامج قم بتشغيله وتجد أن هذه النسخة نسخة DEMO COPY ولكي نحولها الي نسخة PROFESSION ودائمة نفوم بالآتي 
بعد تشغيل البرنامج ندخل قائمة HELP ونختار منها ENTER Registration Key ثم نقوم بفتح ملف الكراك ونسخ ال Registration name ثم نلصقه مكان في البرنامج Registration user ثم نسخ Registration key ثم نلصقه مكان Registration key في البرنامج Scan2CAD 7.0 ثم نضغط ok ثم نغلق ثم نعيد تشغيله وبذا تحول البرنامج الي نسخة PROFESSION وسوف تلاحظ ان كلمة DEMO COPY الذي كانت في أعلي سطر في البرنامج تحولة الي كلمة pro Scan2CAD الآن استمتع بالبرنامج

من هنا حمل صور تفعيل البرنامج

http://www.zshare.net/download/16783667362393e3/

وهذا رابط ملف شرح البرناج فيديو ( ملف رقم 1 ) 

http://www.zshare.net/download/16782159e86d463e/

وهذا رابط ملف شرح البرناج فيديو ( ملف رقم 2 ) 


http://www.zshare.net/download/16782917d9473da0/

وهذا رابط ملف شرح البرناج فيديو ( ملف رقم 3 ) 

http://www.zshare.net/download/167844133416b49a/


وجاري رفع باقي ملفات شرح البرنامج


----------



## abobikir (10 أغسطس 2008)

*تابع تحميل برنامج AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009*

حمل من هنا الملف رقم 2 

http://www.zshare.net/download/16791664ae39239a/


----------



## المساح10 (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور الاخ ابوبكر على البرنامج 
لدى مشكلة فى التحميل من الموقع لا ادرى هل من الملف او من عندى ارجو التاكد من الملفات 
اكرر طلبى للادارة بتثبيت الموضوع للاهمية


----------



## خابور (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم ابابكر
ونرجو من المشريفين تثبيت مواضيع الاستاذ ابوبكر وتقيمها بالنجوم الذهبية الخمسة.


----------



## المساح10 (10 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ ابوبكر اين بقية الملفات لقد تغلبت على المشكلة اللعندى وتم تحميل الجزء ( 1, 2 )
اين البقية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## زهزوه (10 أغسطس 2008)

> لقد تغلبت على المشكلة اللعندى وتم تحميل الجزء ( 1, 2 )


الأخ المساح10ممكن تقولي كيف تغلبت على المشكلة ؟ فأنا اواجهها


----------



## حسام سمير السيد (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد دوما


----------



## abobikir (10 أغسطس 2008)

*تابع تحميل برنامج AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009*

حمل من هنا الملف رقم 3


http://www.zshare.net/download/168228464ed3637e/


----------



## المساح10 (11 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ زهزوه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لدى برنامج تحميل الملفات (download Studio ) وبرنامج ( Download Manger ) عند التحميل بواسطة البرنامجين من موقع Zshare يكون الملف بصيغة ( Html ) وعند فتحها لا يوجد الملف الاصلى ، بالتالى عند فتح رابط التحميل تظهر معك صفحة تضغط على Download ثم يظهر العداد وبالضغط على Click Here للتحميل يفتح مربع حوار لبرنامج التحميل اعلاه لا تضغط Ok بل اضغط Cancel ثم يظهر مربع حوار اخر للتحميل اضغط على موافق واختار مكان حفظ الملفات . 
اسف جدا جدا جد ا للاطالة 
ولك الشكر


----------



## Surveyor (11 أغسطس 2008)

سؤال لكل من جرب Civil 3D
قرأت في موقع شركة أتوديسك أن برنامج اللاند 2009 هو أخر إصدار لهذه السلسه و لهذا سينتقل كل مستخدمين اللاند إلى برنامج Civil أو Civil 3D و لكن عندما قمت بتحميله و تجربته لاحظت أنه كامل و به كل ما أحتاجه في اللاند ولكن لا يطلب إنشاء مشروع ولكن يحتفظ بكل معلوماته و قواعد بينات النقاط في ملف الـ DWG و يوجد بالموقع و مع البرنامج كتاب لشرح الفروقات بين الإثنين , فهل هذا أفضل ؟ و أيهما أبدأ في تعلمه ؟ 

إذا كان في معلومه خطأ أرجو التصحيح لأني لا أتقن العمل على Civil 3D ولكن هذه تجربة شخصيه


----------



## abobikir (11 أغسطس 2008)

*تابع تحميل برنامج AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009*

حمل من هنا الملف رقم 4


http://www.zshare.net/download/1683290294deb110/

حمل من هنا الملف رقم 5


http://www.zshare.net/download/1684261903b0af39/


----------



## garary (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جارى تحميل ملفات لاند 2009


----------



## garary (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جارى تحميل ملفات لاند 2009 حتى الان تم تحميل عدد 2 ملف وجارى تحميل الباقى


----------



## خابور (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوور اخي الكريم ومنتظرين باقي الاجزاء


----------



## لؤي سوريا (11 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ أبو بكر
أسف ع الازعاج مرة تانية
بس عندي طلب منك لو سمحت.....
بما انك نزلت Autocad land 2009 على جهازك .... فأرجو أن تفتح البرنامج وتتأكد من القوائم ... هل توجد القائمتين التاليتين: Profile والقائمة Cross section
أرجو الاجابة لأني أخشى أن أضيع وقتي بتحميل البرنامج وثم أجد في النهاية أنه لا توجد هاتين القائمتين
وشكرا لك


----------



## زهزوه (12 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ المساح10 شكراً على الرد سأحاول ان اعمل كما قلت و انشاء الله تظبت


----------



## garary (12 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جارى تحميل ملفات لاند 2009 حتى الان تم تحميل عدد 4 ملف وجارى تحميل الباقى


----------



## abobikir (12 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ المساح 10*

بما أنك قمت برفع برنامج Autodesk Land 2009 جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
سأتوقف عن رفع باقي ملفات البرنامج لأنك قمت برفعه وإنشاءالله سأرفع للمنتدي برامج أخري غيره 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
قريبا ترقبوا برنامج

Autodesk 3d Civil Design 2005 

وهو يتكون من قرصين 

أخوك
أبوبكر


----------



## زهزوه (12 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ المساح10 وكل من استطاع تنزيل ملفات Land 2009 أرجو ان تشرحوا كيفية تنزيل الملفات خطوة خطوة لأني لم اتمكن من تنزيلها , فكلما أدخل الى الرابط zshare و اضغط عل الdownload تعيد الصفحة نفسها ولا يتحمل الفايل
أرجو الإفادة


----------



## garary (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخى abobikir قمت بتحميل الملفات وعددها 4 ملفات والان جارى تحميل الملف رقم 5.هل توجد ملفات اخرى ارجوا ان تستمر بعرضها حتى يتم استكمال تحميل جميع ملفات برنامج اللاند ام ان عدد5 ملفات هى كامل البرنامج.


----------



## زهزوه (12 أغسطس 2008)

اكيد هناك ملفات متبقية بما ان البرنامج 3.45 Gb وحجم الملف المرفوع 100 Mb وعدد الملفات التي تم رفعها 5 يعني الباقي 30 ملف :57::81::7:
أرجوكم ان تدلوني على كيفية تحميلها , علماُ اني حاولت عن طريق download manager كما قال الأخ المساح10 ولكني لم اعرف كيف :82::83::81::69:


----------



## خابور (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

ارجو من الاخ ابوبكر التواصل في انزال بقية الملفات لAutodesk Land Desktop 2009  لان حجم الملفات لديك اكبر بكثير من الملفات الموجودة لدى اخونا مساح10 
حيث اني نزلت تلك الملفات من موقع اخر وهي على شكل ملفات ايسو حيث صعب طريقة التنصب و الكراك ايضا لا يعمل لدي
ورجو من لديه فكرة عن الفرق بين النسختين او طريقة تنصيب ملفات الايسو ان يفيدنا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## garary (12 أغسطس 2008)

نأمل من الاخ ابوبكر انزال بقية الملفات


----------



## لؤي سوريا (12 أغسطس 2008)

الى الأخ خابور 
بالنسبة لملفات الايزو .فإنك تستطيع فتحها عن طريق برنامج اسمه PowerISO
وهوبرنامج صغير ولكنه فعال وجيد. ... وموجود ع الانترنت بكثرة
وسأقوم برفعه بعد قليل على الشبكة وأعطيك الرابط . لأني لا أعرف كيف أرفقه بهذا المنتدى


----------



## abobikir (12 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ خابور*

ملفات ملفات ايسو تنسخها علي السي دي بواسطة برنامج nero ثم بعد ذلك تشغيلها من الإسطوانة
وتوجد عدة برامج أخري تفي بهذا الغرض هذا الغرض ( يمكن فتححها ببرنامج winiso ) 

أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## لؤي سوريا (12 أغسطس 2008)

برنامج PowerISO 3.7 مع الكراك

http://up5.m5zn.com/lag926u1k6qh/Power_ISO_3.7.rar.htm

ملاحظة : البرامج فيه عدة لغات من ضمنها اللغة العربية


----------



## زهزوه (12 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا اخ لؤي , ممكن تعطينا السيريال نمبر لو سمحت ؟


----------



## خابور (12 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر الاخ لؤي والاخ ابوبكر على البرنامج والتوضيح جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## لؤي سوريا (12 أغسطس 2008)

بالنسبة للسريال نمبر لبرنامج PowerISO
موجود معه ملف Keygen افتحه واكتب أي اسم ثم اضغط على Generate وعندها تحصل عل السيريال
على أي حال أنا فتحت الكراك وأخذت لك هذا السيرال مع الاسم
NAME: luaay
Registration Key: 71WT1-N4J39-WHV94-WG1NI-QWA1T
أدخل هاتين المعلومتين فقط


----------



## زهزوه (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخ لؤي مشي الحال


----------



## garary (13 أغسطس 2008)

اخى ابوبكر هل توجد ملفات اخرى لبرنامج اللاند 2009 غير التى تم انزالها وعددها 5 ملفات


----------



## garary (13 أغسطس 2008)

اخى ابوبكر هل توجد ملفات اخرى لبرنامج اللاند 2009 غير التى تم انزالها وعددها 5 ملفات
الرجاء الرد


----------



## abobikir (13 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ garary*

نعم باقي 20 ملف مضغوط بنفس حجم الملفات السابقةومجموع الملفات الكلية 25 ملف مضغوط


----------



## المساح10 (13 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ ابوبكر 
ارجو تنزيل باقى الملفات لعدم تمكن الاخوة من تنزيل البرنامج من موقع الرابيدشير 
واكرر اسفى الشديد لكن والله العظيم لا اريد من ذلك الا الفائدة للجميع 
واكن لك من الشاكرين


----------



## abobikir (13 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ المساح 10*

الهدف هو خدمة الزملاء وليس المهم من يؤدي هذه الخدمة جزاك الله خيرا
بالنسبة لمشكلة التحميل من rapidshare اليك هذا البرنامج هدية لك ولأعضاء المنتدي 
بواسطة هذا البرنامج تستطيع التحميل من موقع rapidshare مجانا وبدون حدود معينة حمل البرنامج من هنا
http://www.zshare.net/download/169858606718e1df/
وجاري البحث لكراك البرنامج 
لقد وجدت البرنامج والكراك ولكن يحتاج الي برنامج تورنت وأنني سأرفق الكراك في أقرب وقت ممكن
وداعا لمشاكل التحميل من rapidshare مؤقتا لأن هذا الموقع دائما يبحث طريقة لسد أي أختراق للموقع وحاليا هذا البرنامج إخترق الموقع


----------



## garary (13 أغسطس 2008)

اخى ابوبكر الرجاء الاستمرار فى انزال بقية ملفات لاند 2009


----------



## خابور (13 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم ابابكر نرجو ان تكمل الملفات الباقة


----------



## garary (14 أغسطس 2008)

اخى ابوبكر الرجاء الاستمرار فى انزال بقية ملفات لاند 2009


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خاير


----------



## garary (16 أغسطس 2008)

اخى ابوبكر الرجاء الاستمرار فى انزال بقية ملفات لاند 2009


----------



## بهاء زكي (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي ابو بكر على مجهودك الرائع 

انا الان احاول تحميل برنامج Auto desk land desktop 2006 

وان شاء الله يزبط بدون مشاكل 

مشكور كثير


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (17 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافية على هل المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## garary (18 أغسطس 2008)

اكمل جميلك ياخ ابوبكر


----------



## sanosaker2004 (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أنا حملت اللاند 2006 ومشكورين على هالمجهود بس في قائمة بروفايل مش موجودة يا ترى لازم نحمل لاند سورفي واللاند سفيل
ولا في مشكلة الرجاء اخباري لاني بأمس الحاجة للبرنامج


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## abobikir (23 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخوه الزملاء*

الأخوة الزملاء أشكركم علي الردود وأنني آسف لـتأخري من الرد علي الزملاء وطلباتهم والسبب أنني حاليا في مأمورية عمل في القصيم وتنتهي يوم الجمعة القادم وإن شاء الله سيتم التواصل مع الزملاء من السبت القادم وسيتم تلبية طليات الأخوة من البرامج
أخوكم أبوبكر


----------



## garary (23 أغسطس 2008)

نحن بالانتظار


----------



## خابور (24 أغسطس 2008)

انشاء الله ترجع بالسلامة وتكمل لنا باقي الملفات


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (26 أغسطس 2008)

اخى ابوبكر الرجاء الاستمرار فى انزال بقية ملفات لاند 2009


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نشكر تعاونكم معنا خدمة لتقدم العلم 
مع الشكر 
ابوالزوز


----------



## اسراء خليل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

رمضان كريم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أشرف مساح (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وجزاك الله خير اخ ابوبكر علي المجهود ورجاء مواصلة رفع ملفات لاند 2009


----------



## garary (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وجزاك الله خير اخ ابوبكر علي المجهود ورجاء مواصلة رفع ملفات لاند 2009


----------



## محمد مساح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيكم اللعافية على هالمجهود


----------



## sosohoho (15 سبتمبر 2008)

يا شباب السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة الشرح كيف يمكن التنقل من برنامج لاند الى سفل دزاين او بالعكس الى لاند او سرفراو ماب وشكرا


----------



## ربيع الشام (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أنا صديق جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## ربيع الشام (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على كل شي


----------



## ربيع الشام (16 سبتمبر 2008)

واللة يبارك لكم في رمضان


----------



## ربيع الشام (16 سبتمبر 2008)

في مين يساعدني؟ أنا طلب جامعي وانت أساتذة


----------



## ربيع الشام (16 سبتمبر 2008)

وبتمنى انكم تراسلوني وتفيدوني Prince88RZ***********


----------



## ربيع الشام (16 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف أستطيع ارفاق ملفات


----------



## سارة هندسة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عثماني (30 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## هانى عامر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو شرح برنامج civilcad 6


----------



## هانى عامر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
اعاده الله عليكم بالخبر واليمن والبركات


----------



## امير عوض (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اذا ممكن برنامج الاتودسك 2009 ترفعوا ع الموقع ومشكورين


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
في البدايه اود اشكر الاخ ابو بكر ولجميع من ساهم في هذا العمل الجيد وان شاء الله يكتب في سجل حسناتكم
لي طلب صغير اذا ممكن شرح للاند دفبلمنت 2009 بالعربي
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## salarsm2000 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

تحية طيبه....
ارجو اعطائي رابط استطيع من خلاله من تنزيل Autodisk Landوشكرا


----------



## أشرف مساح (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير تقبل الله من الجميع صالح الاعمال فينك يا اخ ابوبكر وفين ملفات الاند 2009 ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## المساح الاردني (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد عباس جلال (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_اخوكم مهندس احمد اريد برنامج_

_Autodesk Land Desktop 200_4


----------



## abobikir (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخ أحمد عباس*

يوجد في هذا الرابط نفسه برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 فهو إصدار أحدث من الإصدار Autodesk Land Desktop 2004 ولذا فإنك لا تحتاج الي برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2004


----------



## معتصم حمد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## abobikir (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*هذا رابط آخر لبرنامج Autodesk_Civil_Design_2006*

هذا رابط آخر لبرنامج Autodesk_Civil_Design_2006 ذلك تلبية لطلب الأخوة


http://www.4shared.com/file/67752960/74555e36/Autodesk_Civil_Design_2006.html


جاري تحديث رابط برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 ذلك تلبية لطلب الأخوة


----------



## abobikir (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*هذا الرابط الجديد لبرنامج Autodesk Survey 2006*

هذا الرابط الجديد لبرنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 تلبية لطلب الأخوة


http://www.4shared.com/file/67905462/fdbe7af0/Survey.html


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

وبارك الله فيكى ايضا الاخت مريم محمد على 

واللعلم ردا على سؤال نعم انا نفس الشخص ابراهيم ابومريم عضو منتدى نادى نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وكذلك نفس الاسم اشارك به فى كثير من المنتديات الهندسية والجغرافية والادابية


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

هل المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
بالنسبةلبرنامجsdr map الملف المرفق فارغ
نامل ارفاقه من جديد مع الشرح 
مع الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

سيكون أداءه تحت المجهر خلال اللقاء الذي لا يتمنى جمهور الفريق المصري أن يرى هدفا في شباكه حتى لو جاء من لاعب مرشح للتحول إلى شيطان أحمر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

برنامج متخصص للتعامل مع أجهزة شركة ( SOKKIA )
يعمل أفضل تحت WIN98 أو ( ويندوز ملينيوم ) 
وأيضا يعمل مع WIN XP SP1 

سوف اشرح لكم قريبا باللغة العربية طريقة تشغيل البرنامج ( استقبال العلومات من جهاز SOKKIA وعمل الخريطة الكنتورية حساب الكميات 
حمل البرنامج من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/161305028cbc3544/


----------



## moamenasd (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*لو سمحت ممكن تقراء رسالتى*

شكرا على كل المجهود اللى بتبزلوه ويجازيكم الله كل خير
انا حولت كتير انى انزل البرنامج land disk top ومش عارف لان الامتداد اللى على ال zshare مش شغال لما بدخل عليه بيرجعنى للخطوة اللى ابلها
ممكن تجرب وهتشوف انا جربتها كتير
ومتشكرين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## moamenasd (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*Autodesk Land Desktop 2006لو سمحتم تمدونا بالبرنامج ده بالكراك*

لوسمحتم مدونا بالبرنامج ده انا نزلت الامتداد بتاع الcivil وال survey وباقى البرنامج نفسه ال هو Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 فلو سمحتم ممكن تنزله وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## moamenasd (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*ممكن تغير الامتداد اللى بترفع عليه البرنامج وياريت يكونrapidshare*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مقيم بالسعودية والرابط اللى موجود بيتحمل ولما يجىء يعمل دون لود يرجع للصفحة الاولى ده اللى على الموقع بتاع zSHARE فبعد اذنك ممكن تنزل البرنامج اللى هو Autodesk Land Desktop 2006على موقع تانى زى ال rapidshare وهو من اسهل المواقع فى التنزيل .
وشكرا جدا
 وجزاك الله كل خير
:20:
:16:


----------



## hng2000 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخواني ممكن برنامج ال Sdr لكن على سيرفر تاني غير Zshare لأنه مش شغال عندي ممكن سيرفر 4shared و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## كروم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور و ما قصرت


----------



## ميدو2009 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن شرح برنامج لاند دسكتوب


----------



## ميدو2009 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

انا محتاج شرح الاند دسك توب جدااااااااا ممكن حد يبعتة عل m_mamdouh56"yahoo.com


----------



## garary (30 أكتوبر 2008)

فينك يا اخ ابوبكر وفين ملفات اللاند 2009 ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ابو ارجوان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي ابو بكر على مجهودك


----------



## abobikir (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخ garary*

لقد كنت في مأمورية امتدت لثلاثة أشهر والآن الحمدالله إنتهت ولذا لم الستطيع اكمال باقي ملفات البرنامج ولكن في المنتدي يوجد العديد من الروابط للبرنامج

أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## abobikir (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*تحديث الروابط*

الي جيع الأخوة الذين طلبوا تحديث الروابط من موقع zhare الي موقع آخر إن شاءالله سيتم تباعا وأيضا سيتم رفع برامج أخري


----------



## garary (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الحمد الله على السلامة


----------



## abobikir (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*برنامج autodesk land desktop 2004*


هذا رابط برنامج autodesk survey 2004 

http://www.4shared.com/file/67793363.../survey_4.html

هذا رابط برنامج autodesk civil design 2004

http://www.4shared.com/file/69055308/f1ae8708/Civ04.html


جاري رفع برنامج autodesk land desktop 2004 ليكتمل عقد البرنامج


----------



## garary (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن رابط لاند 2004 مشكوووووووووووورا


----------



## garary (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور...... رابط برنامج autodesk survey 2004 غير موجود
اما رابط برنامج autodesk civil design 2004 فتم تحميلة 
ارجوا ارسال autodesk survey 2004على رابط اخر


----------



## garary (1 نوفمبر 2008)

وجدت رابط برنامج autodesk survey 2004 فى النتدى وجارى التحميل 
امل ان اجد رابط رابط برنامج رابط برنامج autodesk land desktop 2004


----------



## ycse83 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ىى


----------



## eng: issa (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## محمد الشحات صقر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

_نشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمه_


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير
الرجاء اعادة اب لود للبرمنامج wincomm لانو ما استطعت تحميل البرنامج من زد شير اللعين وحاولت على عدة كمبيوترات تنزيل الملف يعود الى نفس المشكله
وحاولت اتباع طريقة الشرح الموجود للتنزيل من ال زد شير ولكن لم ينفع ذلك الرجاء اختيار موقع اخر ورفع البرنامج عليه
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمريت (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للسادة القائمين على هذا الموقع وغلى كل المشاركين
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد اسماعيل حكمت (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على جهودكم المبذوله في خدمه المصلحه العامه


----------



## abobikir (13 نوفمبر 2008)

تلبية لطلب لأخوة لتحديث روابط البرامج التي تم رفعها سابقا

البرامج الوسيطة لأجهزة سوكيا


هذا رلبط برنامج ProLink11 يعمل كمستقبل لل data من أجهزة سوكيا للكمبيوتر ثم تحويلها الي ملف أتوكاد

http://www.4shared.com/file/71263072/8c3a8c76/ProLINK111.html


وهذا رابط ملف شرح برنامج ProLink11


http://www.4shared.com/file/71261513/1a51106/ProLink11.html



هذا رلبط برنامج wincomm يعمل كمستقبل لل data من أجهزة سوكيا للكمبيوتر ثم تحويلها الي ملف أتوكاد


http://www.4shared.com/file/71263956/b6b01162/wincomm.html


وهذا رابط ملف شرح برنامج Win Comms 


http://www.4shared.com/file/71261632/46d2fd4b/WinComm2000.html


هذا رلبط برنامج comms يعمل كمستقبل لل data من أجهزة سوكيا للكمبيوتر

http://www.4shared.com/file/71261267/4cc6555d/comms.html


----------



## abobikir (13 نوفمبر 2008)

تلبية لطلب لأخوة لتحديث روابط البرامج التي تم رفعها سابقا

برنامج ver 6.5 SDR MAPPIG & DesignHNG ver 6.5 

البرنامج لايحتاج الي تنصيب فقط بعد فك الضغط عن الملف ستجد اثنين فولدر باسم ( mapsys - MAPDATA ( قم بنسخهما وألصقهما في البارتش C 
ثم أفتح الفلدر mapsys أبحث عن ملف باسم MAP وفيه علامة MS وأعمل دبل كلك علي الملف وسوف يفتح معك برنامج SDR MAPPIG أرجو منك أن تعمل شورت كت للملف في سطح المكتب لكي تستطيع بسهولة فتح البرنامج من سطح المكتب ذلك بالضغط علي بزر الماوس الأيمن واختيار SEND TO DESKTOP (CREATE SHORTCUT ) وسوف أرفع لكم شرح البرنامج بالغة العربية بالتفاصيل 
الآن أتركك لكي تستمتع بالبرنامج ( البرنامج يستقبل المعلومات من أجهزة سوكيا مباشرة )
حمل البرنامج من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/71267043/5f727874/sm_online.html


----------



## abobikir (13 نوفمبر 2008)

دليل نظم الإحداثيات و علاقتها بنظام إحداثيات خرائط أمانة جدة


رابط ملف دليل نظم الإحداثيات

http://www.4shared.com/file/71268851/fe1769f7/___online.html


رابط ملف نقاط الكنترول لأمانة جدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/71269483/1411e897/___.html


----------



## garary (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن رابط لاند 2004 مشكوووووووووووورا


----------



## fowzy (13 نوفمبر 2008)

متشكرين جدا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز ابو بكر شاكر لك جدا تعاونك الطيب والمتابعه الجيده
بحيث اني بحثت عن برنامج ون كوم في الانترنت ولم اجده
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ ابو بكر اذا امكن المساعده في ايجاد شرح ب العربي للاند دفلبمنت 2009لانه لا يوجد برفايل او كرس سكشن في البرنامج او انا لا استطيع ايجادهما
مع الشكر الجزيل سلفا
:1:


----------



## الهندسي 80 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي أبوبكر/ ياريت تحديث لروابط برنامج اللاند2006 وبالتحديد الملفان 2،4 من السي دي الثاني ،لاني حملت كل الملفات إلا هذين الملفين ،وشكرا لمجهوداتك


----------



## abobikir (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*الأخ الهندسي 80*

إن شاء الله سألبي طلبك قريبا


----------



## abobikir (18 نوفمبر 2008)

لقد انتهت مشكلة التحميل من موقع الربدشير بالنسة للعاملين في المملكة العربية السعودية

الآن يمكنك الحصول على بطاقات اشتراكات الرابيد شير دوت كوم عن طريق أحد فروع أرا سوفت في السعودية

لأن يمكنك التحميل من الربدشير بواسطة بطاقة شحن تستطيع شرائها من أراسوفت حسب المدة التي تريدها بطريقة سهلة جدا ويصلك الرقم السري الخاص بك بواسطة الإيميل في ثواني معدودة ( شهر 65 ريال _ ثلاثة شهور 145 ريال وهكذا . . .. )
وهذه مواقع بيع كروت الربدشير



المــوقع
العنــــوان
فــروع الرياض

معــــرض العليا المركز الرئيسي
العليا – حراج الكمبيوتر – بجوار فندق الأندلسية
معــــــرض الثريا
المرسلات – ش الملك عبد العزيز أمام مركز صحاري

معـرض الصالحية طريــق المـلك فهـد - مجمـع الصالحيـة

فــرع الخبر
معرض مربع الكمبيوتر تقاطع الشارع الأول مع ط الملك فهد - الخبر الشمالية

فــــروع جـــدة

معــــــرض
خالد بن الوليد حي الشرقية
ش. خالد بن الوليد بجوار فندق درة جــده

معــــــرض
مركز الباروم التجاري حي الرويس
مركز الباروم – الدور الثاني

معــــــرض
أسواق الشمال

ش. حراء مركز الشمال مقابل سوق حراء الدولي
فرع مكة المكرمة
معـــــرض العزيزية
حي العزيزية – مركز عطا التجاري معرض رقم 1
فرع المدينة المنورة

معرض مركز معــد الطريق الدائري – مجمع معد التجاري – دوار القبلتين

المنطقة الشمالية

معــــــرض حائل حي الجامعيين
ش. الثلاثين - بجوار مستوصف سلامات الطبي


معــــــرض تبوك ش. الخمسين

مقابل بنك الراجحي المصرفي
معــــــرض بريده
طريق المدينة جنوب الدوار الزراعي
بجوار مكتبة ركن الجامعة

معــــــرض عنيزة ش. الزلفى – بجوار جدير


----------



## محمود العبد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوتى بالمساحه لدى الكثير لاضافته وارجو المساعده لعمل رفع للملفات بشكل جيد ومفصل حتي استطيغ الافاده


----------



## eng: issa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## garary (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى ابوبكر لم تكمل جميلك بانزال ملفات Autodesk Land Desktop 2004 .ارجوا ان يستمر عطاءك وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## abobikir (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*الأخ garary*

آسف لـتأخري في رفع برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2004 وإن شاء الله في خلال هذا الأسبوع أرفع باقي ملفات البرنامج
أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى ابوبكر لانى بحاجة ماسة الى هذا البرنامج
حيث لم استطع عمل سيتوب لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 الذى سبق وان قمت بتحميلة ربماهناك ملف ناقص .المهم هو انزال Autodesk Land Desktop 2004.وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abobikir (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*الأخ garary*

أن برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 كامل لا ينقص أي ملف أرجو منك شرح المشكلة التي واجهتك في تنصيب البرنامج حتي أستطيع مساعدتك في تسطيب البرنامج أرجو منك شرح المشكلة التي واجهتك بالتقصيل وأنني متأكد إنشاء الله من تشغيل البرنامج بعد شرح المشكلة


----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى ابوبكر على اهتمامك 
فى البداية اوضح لك مافعلت حيث بعد تشغيل برنامج تجميع الملفات Ffsj اصبح حجم القرص الاول 417 ميجا اما القرص الثانى فكان حجمة 284 ميجا . هل هذا هو الحجم الصحيح ان كان صحيحا اعطيك بقية الخطوات التى قمت بها.
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)

://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/48945_1227557984.jpg://


----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بداية السيتوب


----------



## garary (24 نوفمبر 2008)

هنا توقف عن الاستمرار
امل منك اخى ابوبكر المساعدة وجزاك لله خيرا


----------



## abobikir (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*الأخ garary*

يبدو أنك لم تحمل ملفات القرص الأول كاملة وعددها خمسة ملفات مضغوطة ومتساوية الحجم وبعد تجميع الملفات يصبح حجم القرص ( 612 mb ) راجع رابط المشاركة الأصلية ستجد أنني رفعت خمسة ملفات للقرص الأول وهذا هو سبب المشكلة التي واجهتها في تسطيب البرنامج راجع أرقام الملفات لكي تعرف رقم الملف الذي لم تحمله أرجو أن تراجع حجم الملفات المضغوطة الخمسة يجب أن تكون متساوية وحجم كل واحد منها حوالي ( 63.4 mb ) . وترقيم الملفات كالآتي ( 001 -002 -003 - 004 -005 )

أما حجم القرص الثاني صحيح ( 284 mb)

أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## abobikir (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*شرح القائمتين المميزتين*


مواصلة لتحديث الروابط وذلك لأن موقع ( zshare ) حاليا لايعمل بصورة جيده ويواجه مشكلة تقنية 
اليك روابط القائمتين المميزتين علي موقع ( 4SHARE )

شرح القائمتين المميزتين

بواسطة هذين الملفين يمكنك اضافة قائمتين الي برنامج الأتوكاد أو برامج اللاندديسكتوب (SURVEY _ ASSIST ) وستجد العديد من الأوامر الممتازة ممايجعلك تستمتع ببرنامج الأتوكاد
من هنا حمل ملفات autolisp

http://www.4shared.com/file/71266249/49f2261/autolisp.html


ومن هنا حمل ملفات ebatch 

http://www.4shared.com/file/71266002/f4a5ea83/ebatch.html


ومن هنا حمل ملف ( DIM ) فية اعدادات حساب اضلاع ومساحة المضلع وكتابتها داخل المضلع

http://www.4shared.com/file/71265662/b4c79e59/DIM.html

حمل أكبر مجموعة من fonts_arab لبرامج ( AUTOCAD ) وبرامج ( Autodesk Land Desktop)
هذه الخطوط العربية تنسخ ثم تلصق داخل مجلد FONT في الأتوكاد 
حمل من هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/71266623/b519c425/fonts_arab.html


شرح طريق اعداد القائمتين ( الأصدارات من أوتوكاد 14 ---- الي أوتوكاد 2005
أولا : بعد فك الضغط من الفولدرين وملف الأتوكاد ننسخ هذه الملفات في القسم C أو D أو أي بارتش من الهاردسك

1- ندخل قائمة TOOLS نختار منها OPTIONS 
2- ومن قائمة OPTIONS نختار قائمة FILES ونضغط علي علامة ( + )
3-نضغط ADD ثم BROWSE ثم نحدد له المسار الذي وضعنا فيه فولدر autolisp ثم نضغط OK
4-نضغط ADD ثم BROWSE ثم نحدد له المسار الذي وضعنا فيه فولدر ebatch ثم نضغط OK ثم APPLY ثم OK
5- ثم نغلق نافذة OPTIONS
6-ثم ندخل قائمة TOOLS وهذه المرة نختار منها CUSTOMIZE ومنها نختار MENUS فتظهر لي قائمة MENU CUSTOMIZE ونضغط علي قائمة MENU GROUPS ثم نكتب كلمة SURVEY في خانة FILE NAME ثم نضغط علي كلمة LOAD ثم نختار القائمة الفرعية MENU BAR بالضغط عليها ومن MENU GROUPS نختار SURVEY فتظهر لنا تحت كلمة MENU قائمتين علي اليسار survey __ ASSIST وتجد قوائم الأوتوكاد علي اليمين وأخيرا نختار قائمة ASSIST ثم علي كلمة INSERT لتضاف الي قوائم الأتوكاد ثم نكرر نفس الخطوة مع قائمة survey لتضاف الي قوائم الأتوكاد واخيرا نضغط علي زر CLOSE ثم نغلق برنامج الأتوكاد ونعيد تشغليه ثانية بذا قد تم اضافة قائمتين الي قوائم الأتوكاد
الآن استمتع بالأوامر الموجود في هاتين القائمتين وسوف أشرح لكم الأمر الغير واضح لكم ان شاء الله

ملحوظة هذه الأوامر أكثر فاعلية مع الأصدارين أوتوكاد 14 --- أوتوكاد 2000

شرح طريق اعداد القائمتين ( الأصدارات من أوتوكاد 2006 ---- الي أوتوكاد 2009 

أولا : بعد فك الضغط من الفولدرين وملف الأتوكاد ننسخ هذه الملفات في القسم C أو D أو أي بارتش من الهاردسك

1- ندخل قائمة TOOLS نختار منها OPTIONS 
2- ومن قائمة OPTIONS نختار قائمة FILES ونضغط علي علامة ( + )
3-نضغط ADD ثم BROWSE ثم نحدد له المسار الذي وضعنا فيه فولدر autolisp ثم نضغط OK
4-نضغط ADD ثم BROWSE ثم نحدد له المسار الذي وضعنا فيه فولدر ebatch ثم نضغط OK ثم APPLY ثم OK
5- ثم نغلق نافذة OPTIONS
6-ثم ندخل قائمة TOOLS وهذه المرة نختار منها CUSTOMIZE ومنها نختار IMPORT CUSTOMIZATIONS فتظهر لي قائمة CUSTOMIZE USER INTERFACE وه صفحة مقسمة الأي صفحتين والصفحة الأولي علي اليمين تحت عنوان IN MAIN CUI CUSTOMIZATIONS والصفحة الثانية علي اليسار تحت عنوان CUSTOIZATIONS IN NEW CUI FILE ثم نضغط كلمة TRANSFER ,وفي الصفحة اليسار وفر الركن الأيمن أعلي الصفحة تجد ثلاثة إيكونات فأضغط علي ألإيكون التي في الوسط والتي تشبه الكتاب فتظهر لك صفحة OPEN في خانة LOOK INنبحث عن فولدر ebatch في المكان الذي وضعنا فيه الفولدر ثم نفتح فولدر ebatch فتحد بداخله ملف أتولبس بإسم SURVEY فنضغط علي الملف ثم نضغط علي كلمة OPEN في الصفحة علي اليسار نضغط علي ( + ) التي جوار كلمة MENU فتظهر القائمتين ASSIST – SURVEY الأن نذهب الصفحة الت علي الجاني الأيمن للشاشة اليسار نضغط علي ( + ) التي جوار كلمة MENU فتظهر قوائم الأتوكاد المعروفة والآن نعود مرة مرة أخري للصفحة علي الجانب الأيسر من الشاشة ثم نضغط بزر الماوس الأيسر علي قائمة ASSIST ثم نسحب القائمة مع مواصلة ضغط زر الماوس ثم نذهب الي الصفحة اليمني الي قائمة MENU ثم نختار الموقع الذي نريده بين قوائم الأتوكاد ثم نفلت زر الماوس الأيسر ونكرر نفس العملية مع القائمة SURVEY ثم نضغط علي أيكونة SAVE المعروفة في الركن الأعلي علي يمين الشاشة ثم نضغط علي APPLY ثم OK ثم نغلق برنامج الأتوكاد ونعيد تشغليه ثانية بذا قد تم اضافة قائمتين الي قوائم الأتوكاد
الآن استمتع بالأوامر الموجود في هاتين القائمتين وسوف أشرح لكم الأمر الغير واضح لكم انشاء الله .

ملحوظة : -
بعض الأوامر لاتعمل مع إصدارات الأوتوكاد من 2006 الي 2009 ولكن أغلب الأوامر المهمة تعمل مع كل الإصدارات ( أنني دائم أحمل أتوكاد 2000 علي الكمبيوتر بجانب الأصدارات الحديثه لأن أغلب ملفات الأتوليبس تعمل معه . )


ملحوظة هذه الخطوط العربية تقريبا هي تعمل بها كل المكاتب في المملكة العربية السعودية أرجو تحميل الخطوط العربية بعد فك الضغط من الملفات تقوم بإختيار كل الملفات داخل الفولدر بالضغط علي مفتاحي ( Ctrl + A )
ثم تفتح البارتشن ( C ) ثم PROGRAM FILE ثم فولدر الأوتوكاد ثم فولدر FONTS ثم تلصق الملفات 

حمل أكبر مجموعة من fonts_arab لبرامج ( AUTOCAD ) وبرامج ( Autodesk Land Desktop)
هذه الخطوط العربية تنسخ ثم تلصق داخل مجلد FONT في الأتوكاد 

حمل من هذا الرابط


http://www.4shared.com/file/71266623/b519c425/fonts_arab.html


الأن سنبدأ بشرح ثلاثة أوامر من قائمة SURVEY وهي : -

1- W AREA 
2- W AREA DIM
3- W COORD 

في البداية نفتح الملف الذي نعمل عليه ثم نفتح ملف الأعدادات ونعمل له نسخ بواسطة أمر الأوتوكاد المعروف للكل COPY TOClip board ثم نغلق ملف الإعدادات DIM ولنصقه في الملف الذي نعمل عليه بوسطة أمر الأوتوكاد المعروف PASTE FROM CLIPBOARD ثم نمسح ملف الإعدادات DIM من الملف الذي نعمل بذلك نكون نقلنا %


----------



## abobikir (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*الأخ garary*

أرجو منك توضيح المدينة التي تعمل بها في المملكة العربية السعودية ربما أستطيع مدك بالبرامج التي تحتاجها في إجارة عيد الأضحي المبارك لأن النت عندي يطئ جدا ( ملحوظة أنني سأمر بالمدن التالية إن شاءالله في إجازة عيد الأضحي ( حائل - المدينة المنورة - جدة - مكة المكرمة - عنيزة - بريدة )


----------



## garary (25 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى ابوبكر .حاولت معرفة اى من الملفات الناقصة ولكن لم استطع هل توجد طريقة لمعرفة ذلك حيث تم تجميع جميع الملفات فى ملف واحد .وكذلك اردت تحميل القرص الاول من جديد لكن على مايبدوا ان الموقع غيرصالح للتحميل .فهل من توضيح جزاك الله خيرا .على فكرة انا لست من سكان السعودية.


----------



## garary (25 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى ابوبكر 
حاولت رفع ملفات القرص الاول لكن على مايبدوا ان موقع التحميل لايعمل .
وبارك الله فيك على اهتمامك كنت اتمنى ان اكون قريب منك لكن انا لست من سكان السعودية .


----------



## abobikir (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*الأخ garary*

اذا كانت الملفات التي حملتها موجودة عندك تستطيع معرفة الملف الذي لم تحمله بواسطة اسم الملف

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd1.rar.001

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd1.rar.002

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd1.rar.003

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd1.rar.004

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd1.rar.005

وعند معرفة رقم الملف سأرفعه لك

وإن شاءالله قريبا ستحل مشكلة النت عتدي في خلال اسبوع وبعدها سأرفع لك برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2004 والعديد من البرامج التي لا يسع المجال لذكرها . أرجو أن تذكر الدولة التي تنتمي لها ربما أستطيع مدك بالبرامج التي تحتاجها بواسطة أحد الزملاء . ( أنا سوداني مقيم بالمملكة العربية السعودية )


----------



## garary (25 نوفمبر 2008)

احاول ان اجدها ............


----------



## garary (25 نوفمبر 2008)

انا من ليبيا ولك جزيل الشكر على التعاون


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو المساعده اخ ابو بكر*

في البدايه لك جزيل الشكر على المتابعه
اخي العزيز لدي سؤال حول لاند دفلبمنت 2009 لم اجد البروفايل او الكرس سكشن رغم وجود السفل دزاين والسيرفينج هل المشكله موجوده في الفايلات او هناك سبب اخر ارجو الافاده وجزاك الله كل خير
:63:


----------



## abobikir (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*الأخ يعقوب*

فعلا في برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 لاتوجد به قوائم الكرس سكشن والشيت منقر ورغم أنني عندي عدة نسخ من البرنامج وبحجوم مختلقة ولكنها تنقصها تلك القوائم التي ذكرتها وبصراحة لا أعرف السبب في ذلك وأنني لا زلت أدرس البرنامج لمعرفت السبب 
حتي معرفت السبب أنصحك حاليا بتحميل برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D Land Desktop Companion 2009 وسوف تجد فيه القوائم كاملة وأنني جربته متأكد من ذلك
أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## garary (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى ابوبكر هل هذا البرنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D Land Desktop Companion 2009موجود فى المنتدى


----------



## abobikir (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*الأخ garary*

نعم يوجد رابط لهذا البرنامج في المنتدي ( ملف تورنت ) وعتدي أيضا نسخة من البرنامج سأحاول رفع البرنامج بعد حل مشكلة النت عندي ( أخي garary اذا كنت في حوجة شديد لهذه البرامج وأي برامج أخري أنني علي أستعداد أن أرسلها لك بالبريد السريع ولا أريد منك الا الدعاء الصالح أخوك في الله أبوبكر )
هذا رابط البرنامج في المنتدي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102025.html


----------



## garary (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى ابوبكر
ياريت ترسلها بالبريد السريع ولك منى كل الدعاء والمحبة والشكر الجزيل.
اليوم ساذهب الى البريد وافتح صندوق تلقى الرسائل البريدية.


----------



## garary (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى ابوبكر ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة.


----------



## moamenasd (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*ممكن توضع نسخة auto disk 2009 على التورنت*

شكرا جزيلا
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك واتمنى لو توضع له امتداد على التورنت 
وشكرا


----------



## garary (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى ابوبكر اليوم فتحت صندوق بريد خاص بى وامل ان ترسل مالديك من برامج على صندوق بريدى ساعطيك اياه فى رسالة خاصة


----------



## eng: issa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي ابو بكر
لك كل الشكر على التوضيح وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل محفوظ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

:15:مجهود اكثر من رائع اثابك الله عنه خير ثوابى الدنيا والآخره 
عندى طلب مساعده رجاءاً اخى العزيز 
لقد قمت بعمل setup لبرنامج لاند ديسك 2008 ولكن طلب اكتيفيشن فكيف يتم ذلك
هل عندك كراك او طريقه لحل هذه المشكله 
وتقبل منى وافر الشكر والتقدير اخوك عادل مصرى مقيم بالسعوديه 
وعلى فكره ابحث عن شركه للعمل بها


----------



## الهندسي 80 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل المهندس/ أبوبكر
لاذكرك/ لازلت في إنتظار تنفيذ وعدك لي بإعادة إرسال(الملفين 2,4 من السي دي 2 )لبرنامج اللاند 2006
وجزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مختار العديني (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ممكن المساعدة ابي الكود لبرنامج الاند 2006 وبرنامج الاوتكاد 2008 وشكرا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الكرام 
لدي برنامج 
autodesk land desktop 2004
وقمت بتحميله مع ملحقاته 
ولكن لدي مشكله 
وهي عدم ظهور قائمة 
sheet manager 
فماذا أفعل
وجزاكم الله هيرا


----------



## eng: issa (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين يا اخوان


----------



## eng: issa (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## eng: issa (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن ابوالمجد محمد (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكر وأمتنان*

شكرا لكم على معاونتكم لكل مهندسينا من العالم العربى وأنا منهم على الرقى ورفعة المهنة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز ابو بكر ارجو منك مساعدتي في ايجاد اي معلومه وان كانت بالعربي افضل عن جهاز توتل استيشن sokkia set 3x وجزاك الله كل خير ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسين الرايق (23 ديسمبر 2008)

وين برنامج اللأند 2009


----------



## abobikir (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*surfer8 training videos*

Tranining videos
http://www.4shared.com/file/50453713/dd8398e7/SurferPart1wmv.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/50454213/469f62b5/SurferPart2wmv.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/50454465/e4302df5/SurferPart3wmv.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/50455082/5b625a61/SurferPart4wmv.html

Text of training videos

http://www.4shared.com/file/50455123/d748e84a/SurferPart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/50455133/ce53d90b/SurferPart2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/50455138/59810083/SurferPart3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/50455142/f6157f5a/SurferPart4.html

Software manual

http://www.4shared.com/file/50455515/120fb660/Surfer8TrainingGuide.html


----------



## abobikir (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*الي جميع الأخوة*

أتقدم الي جميع الأخوة بإعتذاري لعدم تمكني من الرد علي أسئلتهم وطلباتهم وذلك لظروف خاصة في الفترة السابقة وإن شاءالله سيتم الإستجابة لطلباتهم قريبا


----------



## ورد النيل (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ abobikir


----------



## مجدى عيد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجدى عيد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*يعطيك العافية على هل المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## باكير (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الهندسي 80 (1 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
ونحن بانتظارك


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ​اولا : انا شغال على اتوكادلاند 2009 وصراحه هوه ماشاء الله عليه فيه اوبشن عالى وكويس وعجبنى بس فى امور بقى مش متظبطه خالص ليه مثل مثلا work space اللى بتغير فيها الوظائف للمشروع وفعلا انا بستخدم دى كويس ما بين ال civil , autocad land complete , autocad land , map والامور دى بس الان اتغير بقى 2d & 3D draft & autocad classic وانا كنت حافظ ليه اسلوب فى ال work space باسمى الان مش لقيها ووجه البرنامج كله اتغير راس على عقب ودخلت فى البروفيل وحاولات الغى واغير فيه بس الاسلوب الى انا عمله باسمى مش لقيه خااااااالص وكل شىء اتغير فيه . ياترى ايه السبب وايه المواضيع اللى بتظهر دى ؟ ​وشكراااااا على الاستماع وعفوا على الاطاله​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (5 فبراير 2009)

>


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (5 فبراير 2009)

يارب الاخ ابو بكر يرد علي بس علشان يفدنى فى 2009 ده


----------



## salameh175 (6 فبراير 2009)

أشكراك جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## mahmoud khalid (14 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## khlod (15 فبراير 2009)

انا مهندس مساحة دفعة 2002 وارغب فى العمل داخل القاهرة لظروف اسرية


----------



## khlod (15 فبراير 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر 
اتمنى من الله ان يجعل اعمالكم فى ميزان حساناتكم


----------



## khlod (15 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الابرار اريد تعليم الاند صوت وصورة 
وتحية طيبة للمهندس محمد فتحى ( مشروع الصحراوى )


----------



## محموداسد (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاك اللة خيراوربنا يزيدك علم


----------



## mido1984 (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على الاضافات الرائعة


----------



## محمدمحمود2009 (21 فبراير 2009)

أين يوجد برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2009


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (27 فبراير 2009)

المهندس ابوبكر لك التحية والشكر على المجهود الجبار ......
انا من المهندسين القدروا اتحصل على برنامج ال land 2009 وهو برنامج مافيه اى كلام يعنى 100%
وفيه اضافة كبير ةفى الادواة وكذلك فى الشكل ايضا لذلك انا برى فيه فايدة كبيرة بالتالى ربنا يعينك فى رفعه .


----------



## نادر اسحاق شاكر (1 مارس 2009)

اريد نسخة من برنامجland desk top 2006


----------



## نادر اسحاق شاكر (1 مارس 2009)

يمكننى شرح استخدام جميع اجهزة leica


----------



## محمد الشحات ع (3 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


محمد الشحات


----------



## محمد الشحات ع (3 مارس 2009)

تنزيل برنامج land desktop وكيفية استخدامة

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (4 مارس 2009)

*مشكلة تسطيب اللاند*
*هوا ليه كل واحد يجى يحل المشكلة يشرح طريقة التسطيب ياجماعة اصلا البرنامج مش بيكمل تسطيب تجى وتقولى الطريقة بعد التسطيب*
*ياريت حد يحل المشكلة بجد*
*انا اعتقد ان السيدى 2 مفهوش ملف اتورن علشان كدة لما يسطب مش بيتقرا*​


----------



## eng abdallah (4 مارس 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله خيرا وين اللاند 2006 وين البرنامج الذي ؤ وعدت بتنزيله


----------



## barabas (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا ابو بكر بس لما اجى اسطب برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 بتظهرى رسالة هى land desktop must be in stalled before installing this produt ارجو الافادة لانى محتاج للبرنامج جدا


----------



## chupchupina (16 مارس 2009)

شباب ,السلام عليكم,صديقكم الجديد فى المنتدى,


----------



## chupchupina (16 مارس 2009)

ابحث عن برامج حساب كميات الردم والحفر فى الطرق


----------



## chupchupina (16 مارس 2009)

ياشباب اريد برامج الرفع المساحى للطرق وبرامج حساب كميات الحفر والردم ,وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## علي1980 (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## جميل جادو (23 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخ أبو بكر ولكن جميع الروابط على هذا الموقع لاتعمل هل من الممكن تحميلها على موقع 4sher شكرا جزيلا


----------



## moataz elkafory (25 مارس 2009)

ارجو تغيير zshare لانة غير متاح في السعودية ولا يمكننا الاستفادة وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ahmed ayoub (1 أبريل 2009)

احتاج شرح لبرنامج Autodesk land


----------



## هيثم محمد على (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس واكثر الله من امثالك و رزقك الله الفردوس من الجنة


----------



## qssder (9 أبريل 2009)

اين كتاب تعليم اللاند الذي بدات به المشاركه اخ ابو بكير


----------



## مهندسحمدفرج (9 أبريل 2009)

انا أوجه مشكلة في برنامج الاند من حيث تثبيت الان نظام تشغيل لدي 64 bit فما لحل.........................
أعينوني أعانكم الله ...............


----------



## محمد رواقه (26 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ايها الكريم ------------------وشكرا على البرنامج الرائع:68:


----------



## AmeeratElneel (15 مايو 2009)

اريد برنامج Land Descktop


----------



## king_libya4 (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ ابوبكر ممكن كراك سيفل 2006 وتوضيح كيفية التنصيب


----------



## alboush (1 يونيو 2009)

مرة اخرى رجاء اعطاء رابط جديد لـ sdr


----------



## alboush (1 يونيو 2009)

الاخ المهندس ابو بكر نشكر لكم حرصكم على تزويدنا بكل ماهو جديد ونامل منكم اعادة تحميل برنامج sdr لان ارابط الحالي لايعمل او يمكن على ما اعتقد ارفاقة بعد ضغطه كون حجمه صغير نسبياً ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سبع الليل (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وجدت روابط نشطة للبرنامج AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 ISO

على سيرفر الرابيد شير 

لكم الروابط


http://rapidshare.com/files/159639809/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159645514/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159651565/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159656928/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159662800/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159667713/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159672979/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159676213/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159679999/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159683410/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159687139/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159690579/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159694137/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159697582/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159701619/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159705117/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159708843/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159712032/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159715708/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159718917/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159723082/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159726577/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159730638/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159733623/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159738421/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159743928/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159750621/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159755820/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159761436/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159764788/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159769255/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159772685/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159776115/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159637955/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part34.rar

Password : WwW.SaudiHits.CoM


----------



## سبع الليل (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وجدت روابط نشطة للبرنامج AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 ISO

على سيرفر الرابيد شير 

لكم الروابط


http://rapidshare.com/files/159639809/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159645514/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159651565/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159656928/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159662800/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159667713/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159672979/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159676213/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159679999/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159683410/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159687139/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159690579/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159694137/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159697582/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159701619/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159705117/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159708843/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159712032/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159715708/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159718917/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159723082/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159726577/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159730638/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159733623/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159738421/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159743928/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159750621/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159755820/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159761436/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159764788/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159769255/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159772685/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159776115/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159637955/desktopas9_by_ewares.org.part34.rar

Password : WwW.SaudiHits.CoM


----------



## hitmanlegend (4 يونيو 2009)

جزيل الشكر لك يا اخي علي هذا العمل الرائع :14:


----------



## الأول (29 يونيو 2009)

أخى الكريم الوصلات لا تعمل
فهل عندك وصلات أخرى
وبالنسبة لل
land 2009
حملته ونصبته
ولكن لا يوجد به قوائم
profiles cross section
فهل عندك لينك ل
autodesk civil design 2009
مع وافر الشكر


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (30 يونيو 2009)

The file expired because it was not downloaded for 60 days
The file was deleted by zSHARE because it didn't comply with our Terms of Use

يازول...... الملف مش شغال للاسباب الذكوره ..... ياريت تعيد تحميل الملف


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (30 يونيو 2009)

للاسباب المذكوره............................................................


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور كل الشكر ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## diaa_500 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

autodesk civil design 
أريد البرنامج للضرورة القصوي
لأنني قمت بتنزل برنامج land desktop
ولم أستطع إنهاء المشروع لعدم وجود civil design
أرجو الإفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فارس حسن (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا سيدي لكن اتمنى الحصول على نسخة 2009 مش 2006


----------



## احمد برقاوي (19 مارس 2010)

مهندس ابو بكر مشكور على هذا المجهود العظيم 
واذا كان موجود عند ك برنامج Autodesk Survey 2005 ان تقوم برفعه


----------



## az1615 (20 مارس 2010)

شكر لك ولكن ياريت ان تحمل الملفات على غير الرابيدشير وشكرا


----------



## مزن محمود (25 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

لو سمحتم طريقة تستيب برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006
بالتفصيل


----------



## عبد الله حسن بيومى (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انتو فدتونا بجميع البرامج المهمة ولكم جزيل الشكر:63::77::12::79::2::31::78::1::28::86::9::59:


----------



## حماده النجم (25 مارس 2010)

*جزالله كل خيرر
لا تطول علينا يا أبو بكر
بانتظار الملفات
والله يجزيك الخير
رررررررررررر*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

رابط غير ربيد شير


----------



## عبد الله المالكي (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم أريد كتاب عن اللاند بصيغة الوورد(word) إن أمكن وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## alimulty (6 يوليو 2010)

الاخ ابو بكر عساك سالم كيف يمكن تحميل برنامج اللاند


----------



## م محمد رحيم (7 يوليو 2010)

الله ينور مهندس ابو بكير الله يبارلك يارب


----------



## ALI MOAWAD ALI (23 يوليو 2010)

أنا مشترك جديد مش عارف استخدم واستفيد من المنتدى أستخدم المنتدى أزاى وأستفيد من المواضيع المتاحه أزاى؟ 
أرجوا الافاده.


----------



## احمد عباس جلال (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل
مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## عبود 2010 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السادة المتواجدين بالموقع

كيف يمكن انشاء صفحة جديدة في برنامج اللاند تتضمن البروفايل والبلان


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## s.sakr (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور جارى تحميل ملفات لاند 2009 حتى الان تم تحميل عدد 4 ملف وجارى تحميل الباقى*​


----------



## ahmed arfa (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م/نذير (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng.yehya (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا غالي


----------



## احمد علوي (1 يونيو 2011)

نريد برنامج primavera 6 وشكرا ....


----------



## احمد علوي (1 يونيو 2011)

السيد s.sakr ممكن تعاونك لو سمحت


----------



## WaHeM (28 أغسطس 2011)

*رجاء*

نتمنى العندو برنامج land desktop 2007 or 2006 ينزلو بس مش على الرابيد تشير لأن ما عم بمشي الحال عندي يا ريـــت تخدموني هالخدمة شكرا


----------



## كريم شمس (3 يناير 2012)

للاسف الروابط مش شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااله
ياريت يتم رفعهم


----------

